# Floyd Mayweather's Offical Facebook/Twitter feeds/"Im going to let the fans vote"(on next opponent)



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan or Maidana?



> I'm going to let the fans vote. Tell me who I should fight next. Khan or Maidana?












https://www.facebook.com/floydmayweather


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Khan imo


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

if he fights them one after the other id pay for it...fight madina first though....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> if he fights them one after the other id pay for it...fight madina first though....


I look through the votes, and the majority of them are for RENE™! Fuck a paneer Amir fight:happy


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

It all depends if we want to see a ko or not i guess or does he?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Everybody spam Pac


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

For God's sake go on and vote Khan. At least he'd make it an interesting fight for a few rounds with his speed. Maidana would just be so boring to watch, same pattern from 1-12. I actually wouldn't even tune in for a Maidana fight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Shocked Quartz said:


> For God's sake go on and vote Khan. At least he'd make it an interesting fight for a few rounds with his speed. Maidana would just be so boring to watch, same pattern from 1-12. I actually wouldn't even tune in for a Maidana fight.


Maidana would be like the Ricky Hatton fight but with less footspeed....only edge he would have is a more power than hatton so a bit more chance he could get "lucky" with a big shot that could turn things his way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Khan's dumbass should have fought Devon Alexander. He most likely would have won and would I wouldn't be bothered with him getting the fight


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan's dumbass should have fought Devon Alexander. He most likely would have won and would I wouldn't be bothered with him getting the fight


....ehhh....I don't think you (or I) being bothered makes much of a difference to him...

of course if he had won he would likely have gotten more money...but hell....there was some risk to that fight..so its whatever I think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> ....ehhh....I don't think you (or I) being bothered makes much of a difference to him...
> 
> of course if he had won he would likely have gotten more money...but hell....there was some risk to that fight..so its whatever I think


I know, I'm just talking about my own personal opinion of the fight. And my opinion does matter a little if he's asking me to vote on who he should fight :good


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"Chino" will get my vote


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

No brainer....Maidana. He has had a great run this past year plus its not only him thats earned it but the Garcia team surely deserve a crack at Floyd.

M


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Plus we will all be guessing what rd will Floyd stop Khan. With Maidana....El Chino is a killer. He comes to put you asleep. And look how far hes come with the Garcia camp, they are world class.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chino


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

How about neither. Both terrible fights.

The Khan fight would be slightly more entertaining I imagine and the one he will most likely take. Easy money.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana has my vote. Khan isn't in good form and hasn't got a win at 147.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Chino deserves it more than Khan

Going life and death with Julio fucking Diaz shouldn't warrant a Floyd shot


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I rather see Khan vs Chino rematch, and Floyd vs Pac.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> I rather see Khan vs Chino rematch, and Floyd vs Pac.


That would too good to be true. I agree though.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Both suck, Chino deserves it more but Khan would be a tougher opponent in my opinion. They both hardly set the world alight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck off you cunts. Maidana is a shitcunt boring slow plodder who just has power. Floyd has already dealt with elite punchers like Castillo, Corrales, Cotto, Hatton *SO FUCK OFF!*

Maidana got outboxed easily against Alex-fucking-ander 100-90

I will troll you if you pick Maidana.

'Maidana has improved a lot' - Why do you say that you dumb fucks? Is it because you see a little ESNEWS video and see Elie Seckbach sucking Maidana's cock? Is that why you think he's improved a lot? He's only improved a very little. Look at his shit opposition. If he had improved, he should have made it at least a lot closer than 100-90 when he lost to Alexander, oh, and *he was losing to Josesito Lopez*.

Amir is struggling to make 140lbs, watch him enter his chin prime when he enters 147lbs.

Pick Amir (*Maidana's daddy*) and save yourselves from my wrath.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Chino deserves it more than Khan
> 
> Going life and death with Julio fucking Diaz shouldn't warrant a Floyd shot


Julio Diaz has a dangerous style for Khan, is a big puncher and was coming off a draw against the guy who whooped Maidana's daddy, Shawn Porter.

Maidana has Alexander issues. Why the fuck would you want him to fight Floyd if he can't even overcome Alexander?! Fuck outta here.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Everybody spam Pac


haha. this.

I love when floyd gets all flustered cos everyone mentions pac to him.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn, this is truly atrocious. Thought Pacquiao picking Rios was poor but he was coming off a devasting ko, yet his next fight is Bradley! 

Meanwhile Mayweather has given us Khan who has never fought at 147 or the guy who lost to him

This should NOT be ppv. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Damn, this is truly atrocious. Thought Pacquiao picking Rios was poor but he was coming off a devasting ko, yet his next fight is Bradley!
> 
> Meanwhile Mayweather has given us Khan who has never fought at 147 or the guy who lost to him
> 
> ...


Ultimately I agree with this post. Floyd should not have been a pussy, but rather he should have fought GGG, Lara, Pac, Bradley.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:deal


Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I look through the votes, and the majority of them are for RENE™! Fuck a paneer Amir fight:happy


----------



## MannySteward (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana is leading the ESPN poll 61% to 39%.

You can only pick between Khan and Maidana. I picked Maidana.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't know how someone could answer Khan with a straight face.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sticking with what I've been saying for weeks now.
A Khan fight will be far more entertaining and Floyd could do with getting a stoppage.
I'll take six rounds of Floyd v Khan over Floyd making Chino look like a novice for 12 rounds.
Khan will give it a go and Floyd needs a different kind of challenge(getting a KO)
Plus Chino's momentum will be destroyed.I've enjoyed his re-emergence.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MannySteward said:


> Maidana is leading the ESPN poll 61% to 39%.
> 
> You can only pick between Khan and Maidana. I picked Maidana.


Well you're a cunt then.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/site/35262.html 
Can you even see the fucking poll on the UK version? No.

ESPN is such an American channel and Khan WILL get more viewers than Maidana. Don't underestimate the number of people from UK who'd pay to watch the Khan-Mayweather fight. It'll be absolutely colossal.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope he fights Maidana if for nothing more than to humble Khan by fucking him around for months.

Fuck Khan.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well you're a cunt then.
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/site/35262.html
> Can you even see the fucking poll on the UK version? No.
> ...


The UK poll is irrelevant. This is about fans who are going to buy it on SHOWTIME.

The reason is it being asked because 'they' worry that Khan isn't going to sell very well on a Mexican holiday. That is why in the US there are a lot of people against the fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Mayweather has already decided and is just doing this poll for publicity now. 


I genuinely think he's fighting Maidana. If he does, I literally am no longer a fan and will root heavily for his downfall. I will also become a Pactard. I will literally be a Pactard. He was falling out of my graces heavily when he said 'what has Africa done for me?' I don't like Mayweather as a guy.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

How about Mayweather vs khan with the maidana vs broner rematch on the undercard, and the winner of that gets Floyd in September ?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Khan doesn't deserve the payday and Maidana would make it more interesting. People say Khan's speed this and that but truth is his speed won't account for shit beyond the 1st round. Garcia was timing him by the second round and landing heavy counters and that was a much better version of Khan. Fucking Diaz was giving him fits and he barely won what would Mayweather do to him? Khan is a wank fight at least with Maidana he will maul and brawl for 12 rounds.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Maidana is a shit fight.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> How about Mayweather vs khan with the maidana vs broner rematch on the undercard, and the winner of that gets Floyd in September ?


Doesn't really help it that much. They need a main event that can get Hispanic buys, Broner vs Maidana on the undercard wouldn't help that much.


----------



## MannySteward (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well you're a cunt then.
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/site/35262.html
> Can you even see the fucking poll on the UK version? No.
> ...


I try.

But really I don't want to see either fight.

I only voted Maidana because he deserves it more than Khan in terms of recent accomplishments.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MannySteward said:


> I try.
> 
> But really I don't want to see either fight.
> 
> I only voted Maidana because he deserves it more than Khan in terms of recent accomplishments.


I only want a Khan-Mawyeather fight because I'm a big fan of Khan, but in reality he hasn't earned his shot.

Maidana has beaten Broner, Lopez and some shitcunts as well as losing flat out to Alexander. 
Broner is on Malignaggi level - period. Hardly a fight that warrants a shot at Mayweather. 
Josesito Lopez was outboxing Maidana before the KO. 
Maidana doesn't even have a punchers chance over Mayweather because he's simply dumb as fuck.

Khan's victory over Diaz is level with Maidana's victory over Broner. 
Khan KO5 Judah > Maidana KO6 Lopez.

Khan is also feeling weak at 140lbs.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I only want a Khan-Mawyeather fight because I'm a big fan of Khan,
> 
> Khan's victory over Diaz is level with Maidana's victory over Broner.


You have to be to think like that!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

genaro g said:


> No brainer....Maidana. He has had a great run this past year plus its not only him thats earned it but the Garcia team surely deserve a crack at Floyd.
> 
> M


Maidana deserves it more, but I think Khan, if on form (which admittedly he hasn't looked lately), would be a more interesting fight. Don't really care to see either fight though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> You have to be to think like that!


Diaz is an experienced dude who has a style to trouble Khan. Maidana was up against a passive, inactive fighter who would just stand there. Diaz has power, Broner doesn't have power. Diaz was coming off a draw against Shawn Porter the IBF Welter champ (who outboxed Alexander). Alexander on his own accord is a very good boxer, having ooutboxed good opponents, including Maidana which was a shutout.

Look at it objectively and then you realise Maidana is just a shitcunt and Khan is more worthy of a shot. Despite Khan getting tagged on the chin and being on shaky legs against a tough veteran, he still won the fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan KO5 Judah > Maidana KO6 Lopez
Khan TKO Malignaggi 10' version > Maidana TKO Soto Karass 
Khan UD Diaz > Maidana UD Broner
Khan UD Maidana > Maidana TKO Quitor Ortiz (Maidana doesn't get much props, this is more about Ortiz's glass heart)
Khan L to Peterson is less harmful than Maidana's L to Alexander (Khan won the fight in terms of rounds IMO and is a majority opinion).
Khan UD Kotelnik > Maidana L to Kotelnik 
Khan's other opposition > Maidana's other opposition. 


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Diaz is an experienced dude who has a style to trouble Khan. Maidana was up against a passive, inactive fighter who would just stand there. Diaz has power, Broner doesn't have power. Diaz was coming off a draw against Shawn Porter the IBF Welter champ (who outboxed Alexander). Alexander on his own accord is a very good boxer, having ooutboxed good opponents, including Maidana which was a shutout.
> 
> *Look at it objectively* and then you realise Maidana is just a shitcunt and Khan is more worthy of a shot. Despite Khan getting tagged on the chin and being on shaky legs against a tough veteran, he still won the fight.


I think you need to do that yourself.

Porter lost to Diaz because he failed to perform. The Porter who fought Alexander would beat him even more impressively than he did in the rematch. Aside from all that, Maidana is much more together as a fighter under Garcia than he was against Alexander.

To compare Diaz to Broner is ridiculous. Diaz could have a 100 go's and not win one.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> I think you need to do that yourself.
> 
> Porter lost to Diaz because he failed to perform. The Porter would fought Alexander would beat him even more impressively than he did in the rematch.
> Aside from all that, Maidana is much together as a fighter under Diaz than he was against Alexander.
> ...


Diaz is just a tough cookie, not 'failed to perform'. The fact is, Porter couldn't perform. 
Stylistically, it's very hard for Khan. Boxing is about 'styles make fights' as well. Marquez got owned by Mayweather, but owns Pacquiao.
Broner is a piss easy fight for top level fighters, hence why he lost to a fighter with A class power but B- skills.

P.S Tell Maidana to avenge his loss against Kotelnik. Khan UD'd him easy work.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Diaz is just a tough cookie, not 'failed to perform'. The fact is, Porter couldn't perform.


Porter failed to perform and got an SD. He then fought him again and dominated the fight, almost stopping him.

Diaz is shot and old. The fact he was able to not only drop Khan but also out think him is appalling for someone who claims he is worthy at a shot at Floyd.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana has nothing to trouble Floyd with, awful fight. At least Khan (who already beat Maidana) has the handspeed to make it a little bit interesting. 
I'd rather see Maidana get the payday tho


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Maidana deserves it more but I'm not excited about either of these fights


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Maidana deserves it more but I'm not excited about either of these fights


This. For me it comes down to:

-Maidana deserves the payday, Khan doesn't
-Maidana goes the full 12, Khan doesn't
-Maidana has been looking much better of late, Khan hasn't

Niether will give him much trouble and I don't care what people say Khan's speed isn't a factor and won't make it interesting. If it wasn't a factor for fucking Julio Diaz it isn't for Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Maidana.

Khan doesn't have a right to moan if he fails to land this.This is what cowardice gets you. If he had not ducked Alexander he would have had the fight guaranteed.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Khans finished.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't really mind I think neither posses the skills to beat Floyd, at least Maidana is going to be aggressive and go for it, once Khan tastes a two peice he is going to be on his bike ALL night. All I know is I want Floyd to go for the K.O with either guy.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I hope he fights Maidana if for nothing more than to humble Khan by fucking him around for months.
> 
> Fuck Khan.


:deal This. He simply doesn't deserve it.

Khan vs Mayweather is unacceptable, unjustifiable, and a complete waste of everyone's time.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

As if Mayweather will go with the fans :rolleyes- the fight with Khan is done, this is just publicity like the "Devon Alexander for unification bout" tweet before he took on the useless Guerrero


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Diaz is an experienced dude who has a style to trouble Khan. Maidana was up against a passive, inactive fighter who would just stand there. Diaz has power, Broner doesn't have power. Diaz was coming off a draw against Shawn Porter the IBF Welter champ (who outboxed Alexander). Alexander on his own accord is a very good boxer, having ooutboxed good opponents, including Maidana which was a shutout.
> 
> Look at it objectively and then you realise Maidana is just a shitcunt and Khan is more worthy of a shot. Despite Khan getting tagged on the chin and being on shaky legs against a tough veteran, he still won the fight.


I'm for the Khan fight,but there's no way you can say Khan deserves it more.He's done nothing at 147 and has been out of the picture at 140 for a while and in objective theory,has done nothing to earn his shot.
Maidana has the win that has satisfied more fans than any other over the last few years and has proved he can compete at welter.

That being said,Khan will leave it all in there even though he will probably be stopped and I think he will give a fight that's far more appealing to casual fans whilst Chino is absolutely made for Floyd to run rings round for 12 rounds as his power leaves no room for fucking around.

I'm ready to see Floyd facing a different kind of challenge even if it only lasts 5-8 rounds.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm for the Khan fight,but there's no way you can say Khan deserves it more.He's done nothing at 147 and has been out of the picture at 140 for a while and in objective theory,has done nothing to earn his shot.
> Maidana has the win that has satisfied more fans than any other over the last few years and has proved he can compete at welter.
> 
> That being said,Khan will leave it all in there even though he will probably be stopped and I think he will give a fight that's far more appealing to casual fans whilst Chino is absolutely made for Floyd to run rings round for 12 rounds as his power leaves no room for fucking around.
> ...


I do try to sell it for more than its worth, I certainly won't lie about that :hey Although I do feel he has beaten Peterson and he's 29-2 as a result. _Fuck The Judges_.

Floyd is clearly going for a money fight, not a legacy fight. He should just take the money and go for the Amir fight.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Perfect scenario is Floyd/Maidana and Brook/Khan.

Then hopefully we'd get a no blueprint final of Brook/Floyd.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Shocked Quartz said:


> For God's sake go on and vote Khan. At least he'd make it an interesting fight for a few rounds with his speed. Maidana would just be so boring to watch, same pattern from 1-12. I actually wouldn't even tune in for a Maidana fight.


I feel the the exact same way about the Khan. He's done zipshit to deserve a payday and has looked like dogshit in every fight since Lamont Peterson. There's simply no reason for Khan to get a chance at Floyd. While Maidana will likely be outclassed and the fight will be less entertaining (Khan's fights are always entertaining because of the element of KO) Marcos will give it his all for sure.

I'll take Maidana over Khan anyday.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> This. For me it comes down to:
> 
> -Maidana deserves the payday, Khan doesn't
> -Maidana goes the full 12, Khan doesn't
> ...


Everything you said is right, especially the bold. As I've said in other threads, Khan has good raw offensive ability and speed, he just has zero intelligence and surrenders all of his would-be advantages. No reason to think Khan's hand speed would be any sort of challenge for Floyd...considering Khan has zero power and might not be able to take a jab to the chin.

I'm all for hard-work and Marcos has earned his shot via hard work. Give Maidana a shot!


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd rather him fight Khan but only cos he's English and it'll hold more interest for me. The reality however is that least Maidana has a punchers chance ,albeit a slim one. Khan sadly has zero chance in this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think Mayweather has already decided and is just doing this poll for publicity now.
> 
> I genuinely think he's fighting Maidana. If he does, I literally am no longer a fan and will root heavily for his downfall. I will also become a Pactard. I will literally be a Pactard. He was falling out of my graces heavily when he said 'what has Africa done for me?' I don't like Mayweather as a guy.


Please stop being a fan of Floyd's. We don't need you


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Perfect scenario is Floyd/Maidana and Brook/Khan.
> 
> Then hopefully we'd get a no blueprint final of Brook/Floyd.


:rolleyes


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> This. For me it comes down to:
> 
> -Maidana deserves the payday, Khan doesn't
> -Maidana goes the full 12, Khan doesn't
> ...


 :deal:deal

And that's the bottom line for me. Truly the end of the argument. And if Khan still gets it despite these facts then you can only hang your head in shock and dismay because that well and truly is a joke. In every sense of the word. And in every context imaginable.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

No brainer. Maidana has earnt his shot, is ranked higher, has a belt to his name and provides a higher risk for a higher reward.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Luf said:


> No brainer. Maidana has earnt his shot, is ranked higher, has a belt to his name and provides a higher risk for a higher reward.


I think Khan would make Mayweather more money to be fair. That's it though.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> I think Khan would make Mayweather more money to be fair. That's it though.


There's no story and I think the PPV buys will be underwhelming. A Maidana fight has some kind of story at least and Maidana comes to fucking fight. The fight with Maidana will not be a bore because Floyd will be fighting Maidana...who can't be a bore unless he's facing Devon Alexander and that is 100% Devon's fault. He should have been DQ'ed that fight for so much faggottry.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I vote for none of the above?

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Please stop being a fan of Floyd's. We don't need you


If he choses Maidana, then believe me you're going to eat your words. I'd take my Lomatardism, mix it up with Pactardism and you'll all be a bunch of sorry men
:shitstir


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Are casuals going to be saying 'Maidana has improved, look at his new techniques, look at the way he x, y, z'? No. They will say 'Khan is Maidana's daddy', this alone is good enough reason. 


I swear there were cunts here peddling for Mayweather-Guerrero too? 'Guerrero earned the shot!'


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Are casuals going to be saying 'Maidana has improved, look at his new techniques, look at the way he x, y, z'? No. They will say 'Khan is Maidana's daddy', this alone is good enough reason.
> 
> I swear there were cunts here peddling for Mayweather-Guerrero too? 'Guerrero earned the shot!'


Guerrero earned it more than Khan has.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Guerrero earned it more than Khan has.


If I werent a fan, I would be outraged by Mayweather even considering Khan lolz


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> If I werent a fan, I would be outraged by Mayweather even considering Khan lolz


Yeah it's weak as fuck. Maybe a handicap match with Maidana and Khan vs Flyd but that's it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah it's weak as fuck. Maybe a handicap match with Maidana and Khan vs Flyd but that's it.


:rofl

If he's going to chose an easy money fight, he should consider organising a Khan-Maidana rematch. I don't know who wouldn't want to see it. Here's a secret opinion:


Spoiler



Maidana KTFO's Khan


Can you just imagine if his last fights were Pac, Bradley, GGG, Lara? Jesus.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Are casuals going to be saying 'Maidana has improved, look at his new techniques, look at the way he x, y, z'? No. They will say 'Khan is Maidana's daddy', this alone is good enough reason.
> 
> I swear there were cunts here peddling for Mayweather-Guerrero too? 'Guerrero earned the shot!'


Khan beat Maidana in a great fight 3 years ago at LWW,but It carries very little significance now. If that fight was recently than yes but Khan is the one who looks horrible since leaving roach and Ariza. Maidana since joining Garcia has won all 4 fights and won a title in a big fight. I don't want either fight and actually i want Khan vs Maidana 2 at 147.

If it is Khan i'm having problems getting interested because all i can remember is him beating the non famous Carlos Molina in a borefest, going life and death with past his best Diaz at catchweight and before that getting splattered in a few rounds by Garcia. Khan has no momentum, no recent big wins to sell the fight and NO wins at 147.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> I think Khan would make Mayweather more money to be fair. That's it though.


I'd be surprised. Maidana will have a much larger following in America as he's on form and is very fan friendly.

It's literally a no brainer unless you're a die hard khan fan.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan's dumbass should have fought Devon Alexander. He most likely would have won and would I wouldn't be bothered with him getting the fight


Khan might not be good enough to beat Devon!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Whack ass poll! I want Floyd to fight Lara, Garcia, Pac or a 154 Martinez!


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

None of the above...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Khan beat Maidana in a great fight 3 years ago at LWW,but It carries very little significance now. If that fight was recently than yes but Khan is the one who looks horrible since leaving roach and Ariza. Maidana since joining Garcia has won all 4 fights and won a title in a big fight. I don't want either fight and actually i want Khan vs Maidana 2 at 147.
> 
> If it is Khan i'm having problems getting interested because all i can remember is him beating the non famous Carlos Molina in a borefest, going life and death with past his best Diaz at catchweight and before that getting splattered in a few rounds by Garcia. Khan has no momentum, no recent big wins to sell the fight and NO wins at 147.


To be fair, 'won all 4 fights and won a title in a big fight' is huge over-glorification:
W Lopez - who was ahead which is just proving my point about these over-glorified claims that Maidana all of a sudden become a much better boxer, and Lopez shouldn't get much credit as a fighter considering he got lucky with the extent of Ortiz's jaw break (a fight which Ortiz was leading), it's not like he's a Maidana like puncher for that to be something rather expected. 
W Karass 
W Broner - a guy who is Malignaggi level
W Petrov - who? I've heard of a football player called Petrov who used to play in the Scottish league and he was a very good player, but this cunt?

Khan was outboxing Garcia pretty easy. It's true, it's the worst time for Khan to get 'considered' because he has no momentum, and Maidana is coming off a win over Broner which provides monumental momentum.

Khan needs one fight to prove himself, just rematch Peterson and then it'll be good, but will Khan ever get a shot since Danny Garcia, Pacquiao and Lara will be the ones getting the last 3 shots?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Virgil goes in:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd will beat both their asses on the same night

but no, Khan does not deserve this fight for getting by Carlos Molina and Julio Diaz.

Chino deserves the fight for beating Lopez, JSK, and Solving the Problem.......unify that shit.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Where to I click Golovkin


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Please stop being a fan of Floyd's. We don't need you


just checked the geographic results

not a single US state gave more votes to paneer Amir than RENE

RENE is even leading internationally

Amir's fans are some of the biggest fruits


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think Mayweather has already decided and is just doing this poll for publicity now.
> 
> I genuinely think he's fighting Maidana. If he does, I literally am no longer a fan and will root heavily for his downfall. I will also become a Pactard. I will literally be a Pactard. He was falling out of my graces heavily when he said 'what has Africa done for me?' I don't like Mayweather as a guy.


Fuck africa.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> just checked the geographic results
> 
> not a single US state gave more votes to paneer Amir than RENE
> 
> ...


Seriously?, i didn't think their was an actual poll. Where do you check the results?.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

My fear is makes the paneer Amir fight anyways since Amir has a reasonable size of votes


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Seriously?, i didn't think their was an actual poll. Where do you check the results?.


http://espn.go.com/espn/fp/flashPollResultsState?sportIndex=boxing&pollId=4149443


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Whack ass poll! I want Floyd to fight Lara, Garcia, Pac or a 154 Martinez!


Well reports are that Danny Garcia, and his team, rejected the Floyd fight this May. I think that's a good move and too much too soon. Let Danny grow for the next 2 years before September 2015.

Lara needs to gain some recognition on his own versus other good fighters. Pac needs to leave TR. And I hope the Sergio fight can happen...don't know with the whole HBO/Showtime thing though


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Khan was outboxing Garcia pretty easy. It's true, it's the worst time for Khan to get 'considered' because he has no momentum, and Maidana is coming off a win over Broner which provides monumental momentum.


You say some dumb shit from time to time, but this tops the cake in recent memory. Watch the fight on mute. Garcia won round 2. Danny had already made tremendous adjustments to one-dimensional Amir. By round 3 they were trading a bit but Danny would just back up, negating everything Khan was doing. I had Khan winning round 3 until, well, you know...Bambi



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Khan needs one fight to prove himself, just rematch Peterson and then it'll be good, but will Khan ever get a shot since Danny Garcia, Pacquiao and Lara will be the ones getting the last 3 shots?


Khan needs to win like 3 fights at 147, not 143, and not get rocked to shit. He should never get a shot versus Floyd, seriously. He's beyond damaged goods. He's just damaged. He's like Vic Ortiz man

Don't see Lara getting a shot ever because he needs to definitively beat the top competition at 154. That means Canelo and Molina again. Hell Andrade might even emerge.

Danny Garcia will probably get his shot in 2015 - and he's earned it. He fought his way from underdog to lineal champion at 140. A fight or two at 147, and he looks decent, he should get a shot.

Pacquiao definitely gets a fight IF, IF, IF he didn't sign a LT deal like Bradley. By signing LT deal with TR, like Bradley did, you effectively remove yourself from the fight.

I like Canelo to beat Angulo because I like Canelo, but *IF* Angulo wins...I guarantee he gets Floyd in September. Guaranteed. It will sell lots and Angulo has such a fan-friendly style and is relatively easy pickings for Floyd.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> You say some dumb shit from time to time, but this tops the cake in recent memory. Watch the fight on mute. Garcia won round 2. Danny had already made tremendous adjustments to one-dimensional Amir. By round 3 they were trading a bit but Danny would just back up, negating everything Khan was doing. I had Khan winning round 3 until, well, you know...Bambi
> 
> Khan needs to win like 3 fights at 147, not 143, and not get rocked to shit. He should never get a shot versus Floyd, seriously. He's beyond damaged goods. He's just damaged. He's like Vic Ortiz man
> 
> ...


I feel you say dumb shit from time to time :lol: but to your defence, you do say some good shit too.

I make no mistake here, I know Garcia was starting to time Amir, the number of his successful power punches increased as the rounds went on. He was a knockout waiting to happen. I know Amir isn't going to beat Mayweather, but I know that Maidana would put up a shitcunt fight. 
:conf needs to have 3 fights at 147lbs? If you were to ask me I'd say Garcia has done enough to warrant a title shot even though he's not even a 147lber. I'd ideally like Danny to settle, and I think he will move up in the eve of 2014, before landing the Money fight.

Lara definitely needs to beat Canelo,but I honestly feel this year, Lara will face Canelo and beat him, thus Money May will be set up for May and September with fights against Danny and Lara. 
This September I wonder who Mayweather would fight. I think Pacquiao would have to be in September. 
Did Pacquiao sign a long term deal? He needs to GTFO.

I would be a full on Pactard if human punchbag Angulo gets a Money fight.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Khan beat Maidana in a great fight 3 years ago at LWW,but It carries very little significance now. If that fight was recently than yes but Khan is the one who looks horrible since leaving roach and Ariza. Maidana since joining Garcia has won all 4 fights and won a title in a big fight. I don't want either fight and actually i want Khan vs Maidana 2 at 147.


Khan looked horrible against Peterson, a fight where he had Roach. Roach gave him shit advice and they somehow had a close fight with...Lamont fucking Peterson (the Berto of LWW). I'm not knocking Peterson, because he comes to fight, but he's so damn limited it's insane. Yes Peterson was doping (testosterone) and yes the officiating was racist as shit (massively in favor of Peterson), but Khan should've won that fight at least 8-4.



shenmue said:


> If it is Khan i'm having problems getting interested because all i can remember is him beating the non famous Carlos Molina in a borefest, going life and death with past his best Diaz at catchweight and before that getting splattered in a few rounds by Garcia. Khan has no momentum, no recent big wins to sell the fight and NO wins at 147.




Couldn't agree more. After getting obliterated by Danny Garcia, a fight where Khan was heavily favored, he brought up Carlos Molina (from 135) and just beat on a much smaller man with feather fists. Then he fights Julio Diaz at 143 and gets clipped a few times...his knees visibly shaking. He's never fought at WW. He hasn't done anything in the past 2 years (TWO YEARS). He hasn't fought 1 relevant fight...yet he's supposed to get Floyd? Wat


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan's dumbass should have fought Devon Alexander. He most likely would have won and would I wouldn't be bothered with him getting the fight


Yep.

Virgil said he wasn't ready, and if he wasn't, I'm glad he didn't lose to the likes of Devon. But he should have been ready anyways.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Real boxing fans will want Maidana and the casuals will want Khan. 

Just had a quick count of the last 52 votes -- using the search function, so there've been some missed out -- and the numbers were 26 for Khan and 15 for Maidana.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep.
> 
> Virgil said he wasn't ready, and if he wasn't, I'm glad he didn't lose to the likes of Devon. But he should have been ready anyways.


He needs to take it slow the way Virgil likes it, he likes to whisper in the ear and tell Khan something crazy he would like to hear - the fight whisperer, closet gay.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I feel you say *dumb shit *from time to time :lol: but to your defence, you do say some good shit too.


Haha ya prolly



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I would be a full on Pactard if human punchbag Angulo gets a Money fight.


:rofl I wouldn't be surprised to see this happen if Angulo beats Canelo somehow. I really hope you're right about 2015 though...Danny and Lara would be a really impressive feat considering they're 2 different classes (3 if you count DSG as 140 atm). Pac def. gets a fight if he didn't sign LT.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Guerrero earned it more than Khan has.


By beating Berto? Nah


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Fuck africa.


atsch


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He needs to take it slow the way Virgil likes it, he likes to whisper in the ear and tell Khan something crazy he would like to hear - the fight whisperer, closet gay.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> By beating Berto? Nah


And Khan did what?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> He's never fought at WW. He hasn't done anything in the past 2 years (TWO YEARS). He hasn't fought 1 relevant fight...yet he's supposed to get Floyd? Wat[/COLOR]


I don't understand it either, why is Khan even being mentioned as an option?, did i miss him beating a name fighter at 147 in 2012-13?. Say what you wan't about Lopez and Broner but if Khan had beaten those two in the past year (plus someone like Karass) than it would make sense to me. Khan seems to be living off his 2009-2011 form, which wasn't even at 147.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think I'm going with Khan. I wish it were after a solid win but I don't want to see an inferior version of the numerous pressure fighters Floyd has fought.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> just checked the geographic results
> 
> not a single US state gave more votes to paneer Amir than RENE
> 
> ...


can i get a link?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

nevermind....


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> And Khan did what?


Gave you a beer?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

hamas said:


> Gave you a beer?


:lol: Very true.

War Khan :ibutt!!!!


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> And Khan did what?


Khan doesnt deserve it either


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Khan doesnt deserve it either


So who does at the GBP stable.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Predictable, sad fight if he fights Maidana. Khan would make for a more interesting fight and most likely ends in a knockout which is unlike alot of mayweather fights lately.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Maidana for me.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Maidana for me.


Sup man, loooong time no speak!

We should make a fresh thread with a poll and get everyone to vote and send the link to Floyd.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> Sup man, loooong time no speak!
> 
> We should make a fresh thread with a poll and get everyone to vote and send the link to Floyd.


You should prepare for the wrath of the Gaul.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you guys not bored of Mayweather and his boring UD's? You're a liar if you think Guerrero-Mayweather was entertaining. And this is from one of Rigo's favourite fans.

I bet if Henry Bruseles came back and asked for a shot you guys would be like 'Bruseles is worthy of a shot, in more ways than one' :gayfight2


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Are you guys not bored of Mayweather and his boring UD's? You're a liar if you think Guerrero-Mayweather was entertaining. And this is from one of Rigo's favourite fans.


What's boring about it?

I thought the fight was great....movement was great, defense was superb, ring generalship, pin point accuracy, the right hand was crazy......the only thing missing was the stoppage.

It's not Floyds fault that these other boxers aren't on his level....they should work harder!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

yall are arguing with that boring motherfucker?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Please stop being a fan of Floyd's. We don't need you


:amir


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Diaz is just a tough cookie, not 'failed to perform'. The fact is, Porter couldn't perform.
> Stylistically, it's very hard for Khan. Boxing is about 'styles make fights' as well. Marquez got owned by Mayweather, but owns Pacquiao.
> Broner is a piss easy fight for top level fighters, hence why he lost to a fighter with A class power but B- skills.
> 
> P.S Tell Maidana to avenge his loss against Kotelnik. Khan UD'd him easy work.


How was Diaz a bad style match up? Stop talking shit because that's just a load of horse shit if I ever heard, Diaz was hardly a puncher but Khan made him look like one that night, don't kid yourself.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> How was Diaz a bad style match up? Stop talking shit because that's just a load of horse shit if I ever heard, Diaz was hardly a puncher but Khan made him look like one that night, don't kid yourself.


He is a good puncher. Just watch the fight brahhh

P.S Weren't you the guy who said Hopkins should fight someone on a ridiculous catchweight/even entertained an idea of something that ridiculous. Ya prick


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxinginsider.com/columns/dear-floyd-mayweather-fight-thanks-asking/


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> What's boring about it?
> 
> I thought the fight was great....movement was great, defense was superb, ring generalship, pin point accuracy, the right hand was crazy......the only thing missing was the stoppage.
> 
> It's not Floyds fault that these other boxers aren't on his level....they should work harder!


Actually it is Floyd's fault. He should pick other opponents. It was obvious to everyone that Floyd was going to shit on Guerrero.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> What's boring about it?
> 
> I thought the fight was great....movement was great, defense was superb, ring generalship, pin point accuracy, the right hand was crazy......the only thing missing was the stoppage.
> 
> It's not Floyds fault that these other boxers aren't on his level....they should work harder!


Congratulations to Floyd for styling on Salido's son, the B grade, fatAZZ at 147lbs..above his prime weight! Mayweather picks the fighters who have no chance of winning. The Africa slater should at least go for legacy wins. Canelo although young, is a legacy win as he was the legit 154lber champ when Mayweather's too small for that weight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Actually it is Floyd's fault. He should pick other opponents. It was obvious to everyone that Floyd was going to shit on Guerrero.


The funny thing is, although Canelo was a good legacy fight (although not a H2H threat), it was obvious Floyd was going to shit on Canelo too! Do you remember how one sided the poll was?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather-Guerrero was amazing, it's a purists dream. Just like Randall Bailey-Devon Alexander, a purists dream, right?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Predictable, sad fight if he fights Maidana. Khan would make for a more interesting fight and most likely ends in a knockout which is unlike alot of mayweather fights lately.


Maidana's boxing skills are so lower B grade that we could see Mayweather score a TKO10 on Maidana in an immensely boring fight where we'd hear Maidana say 'he just took by main punches away from me early on and I had nothing to do because I'm a notorious dumbass but thought fuck it, why not take this fight for the $$ anyways'.

All you folks don't know the boredom you're going to see. Maidana didn't beat Broner to pieces, Broner still won some rounds you know and made it competitive at spots. God have mercy.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan has zero chance of beating Floyd.

At least Maidana has a punchers chance.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The funny thing is, although Canelo was a good legacy fight (although not a H2H threat), it was obvious Floyd was going to shit on Canelo too! Do you remember how one sided the poll was?


Floyd would shit on anyone in the game at his weight, whats your point

Why you hyping A mere Con? Dont tell me because he's south asian. Thats a shitty reason


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The funny thing is, although Canelo was a good legacy fight (although not a H2H threat), it was obvious Floyd was going to shit on Canelo too! Do you remember how one sided the poll was?


Well it was a much bigger risk than the Guerrero fight even though they both performed like shit. The size factor alone made it more interesting IMO. I wondered how Floyd would react to Canelo's punch (even though I knew damn well Canelo wasn't this monstrous puncher that he was getting hyped up to be) even though as it turned out Canelo didn't even come close to hurting Floyd. I guess this is the problem; I don't need to see Floyd shit on 1 dimensional Maidana, I want to see him KTFO Khan in impressive fashion. If he does fight Khan he can't just potshot his way to a decision victory... fuck that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Actually it is Floyd's fault. He should pick other opponents. It was obvious to everyone that Floyd was going to shit on Guerrero.


Pick other opponents like who

Please give us a list


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Maidana didn't beat Broner to pieces, Broner still won some rounds you know and made it competitive at spots. God have mercy.


Maidana lost 2-4 rounds and dominated the rest with 2 kd's and arguably a few 10-8 rounds, Khan lost 4 - 6 rounds and got dropped vs Diaz. Don't dis Maidana's last win when Khan's was so shit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well it was a much bigger risk than the Guerrero fight even though they both performed like shit. The size factor alone made it more interesting IMO. I wondered how Floyd would react to Canelo's punch (even though I knew damn well Canelo wasn't this monstrous puncher that he was getting hyped up to be) even though as it turned out Canelo didn't even come close to hurting Floyd. I guess this is the problem; I don't need to see Floyd shit on 1 dimensional Maidana, I want to see him KTFO Khan in impressive fashion. If he does fight Khan he can't just potshot his way to a decision victory... fuck that.


You got it twisted

Floyds best fights have been against pressure fighters

Corralsa
Chavez
Castillo
Ortiz
Hatton
Cotto

Guys who force him to utilize his inside game and show his brilliance against the ropes

Most boring from an action standpoint? Boxers

Marquez
Mosley
Guerrero
Canelo

All guys who couldnt force Floyd to uo his pace

Kahn would be competitive for a round and then hed fold mentally once Floyd figured him out like all the others

Atleast Maidana will try till the end and force Floyd to throw combos and fight in close quarters

Khan couldnt outbox Garcia for fucks sake


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pick other opponents like who
> 
> Please give us a list


I'm not the only one who wasn't happy with the Guerrero fight so relax

It's a bunch of guys that either are with TR or don't politically make sense, *yet.*I'd love him to fight Bradley but that might not happen because of his allegiance with TR. Still would be an interesting fight that I think Floyd would win and look impressive doing so. I'd like to see Thurman develop more, & get a bigger fanbase, and then have an older Floyd "take him to school" if he can. Do what legends in the past did and take on all challenges. Fight Lara which would be an ugly fight to some, but a chess match to intelligent boxing fans. Beating Lara would do wonders for his legacy. If Porter develops fast I could see that as an interesting fight, honestly. I'd give Porter a better chance than Guerrero even though he'd likely get schooled.



MichiganWarrior said:


> You got it twisted
> 
> Floyds best fights have been against pressure fighters
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got it twisted lol, you misinterpreted what I said. from an action standpoint I didn't say that Khan would be a BETTER looking fight compared to the Maidana fight, but I think Mayweather would get a knockout against Khan, which is something we haven't seen in a while. I would like to see him handle Khan's speed and in and out movement, not saying he couldn't, but it'd be a different look from all of the recent Mayweather fights. We've seen Floyd take apart 1 dimensional, hard punching plodders all of the time. Maidana would be no different IMO.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Amir is getting 3,000 sock puppet accounts ready to roll on this.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Poll is up on Mayweather Promotions website.

http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/fan-vote/who-should-floyd-mayweather-fight-next/

I voted Maidana.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'm not the only one who wasn't happy with the Guerrero fight so relax
> 
> It's a bunch of guys that either are with TR or don't politically make sense, *yet.*I'd love him to fight Bradley but that might not happen because of his allegiance with TR. Still would be an interesting fight that I think Floyd would win and look impressive doing so. I'd like to see Thurman develop more, & get a bigger fanbase, and then have an older Floyd "take him to school" if he can. Do what legends in the past did and take on all challenges. Fight Lara which would be an ugly fight to some, but a chess match to intelligent boxing fans. Beating Lara would do wonders for his legacy. If Porter develops fast I could see that as an interesting fight, honestly. I'd give Porter a better chance than Guerrero even though he'd likely get schooled.


Youre reaching. Bradley, Thurman and Porter(lol) wouldnt present much of a bigger challenge than Guerrero. Bradley is the only one that i could see making Floyd actually work, but he doesnt have any power.



> Sounds like you got it twisted lol, you misinterpreted what I said. from an action standpoint I didn't say that Khan would be a BETTER looking fight compared to the Maidana fight, but I think Mayweather would get a knockout against Khan, which is something we haven't seen in a while. I would like to see him handle Khan's speed and in and out movement, not saying he couldn't, but it'd be a different look from all of the recent Mayweather fights. We've seen Floyd take apart 1 dimensional, hard punching plodders all of the time. Maidana would be no different IMO.


Youre overrating Khans speed. After 2-3 rounds Lamont Peterson, Garcia, and Maidana all adjusted

Like I said, interesting for 2 rounds, once Floyd adjusts it'll be the same for everyone who tried to box Floyd


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd would shit on anyone in the game at his weight, whats your point
> 
> Why you hyping A mere Con? Dont tell me because he's south asian. Thats a shitty reason


at his shitty weight where Guerrero is one of the top dogs :lol: 
I think Mayweather should be a daredevil and instead of fighting shitcunts we all know he'd beat, go and fight the top dogs at 160lbs. If you call yourself TBE, then prove it by doing what TBE's do when there's shit competition..climb weights. Mayweather should take inspiration from someone like this guy:








(Mickey Walker)

I've been following Khan for 10 years now. Him being South Asian is a starting point, but everything that followed was great too. I'm a patriotic dude, all about ma brown bruddas. But I'm no racist as you're all aware, and Loma isn't black.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre reaching. Bradley, Thurman and Porter(lol) wouldnt present much of a bigger challenge than Guerrero. Bradley is the only one that i could see making Floyd actually work, but he doesnt have any power.


Please leave Tim Bradley alone. Getting tired of reading his name in the same sentence as Floyd. Tim signed a long-term deal with TR. There is 0% chance he fights Floyd. No reason to ever mention his name again as a potential opponent for Floyd.

Thurman and Porter are unproven. Hell they should fight each other.

I rarely agree with you Michigan, but in this instance I do. Khan couldn't outbox Danny Garcia and was already being timed and countered part way through round 2. How the fuck is he supposed to stand and trade with Floyd if Julio Diaz almost wobbled him and can box with him? Not to mention Khan's never even fought at 147


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well it was a much bigger risk than the Guerrero fight even though they both performed like shit. The size factor alone made it more interesting IMO. I wondered how Floyd would react to Canelo's punch (even though I knew damn well Canelo wasn't this monstrous puncher that he was getting hyped up to be) even though as it turned out Canelo didn't even come close to hurting Floyd. I guess this is the problem; I don't need to see Floyd shit on 1 dimensional Maidana, I want to see him KTFO Khan in impressive fashion. If he does fight Khan he can't just potshot his way to a decision victory... fuck that.


If it's any worth, Mosley felt that Mayweather hit just has hard as Canelo. Yeah I'm with you on that one. I don't know why someone would want to submit to watching yet another potshot victory when we can see something very new that other fighters haven't brought.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre reaching. Bradley, Thurman and Porter(lol) wouldnt present much of a bigger challenge than Guerrero. Bradley is the only one that i could see making Floyd actually work, but he doesnt have any power


Right. I'm reaching, but these are fights that probably won't happen, because Floyd is all about getting the money fights & fighting the guys that make the most sense politically. Guerrero was a sloppy pressure fighter who didn't do much effective work even when he had Floyd on the ropes, where he was supposed to have him. Guerrero had little power himself and barely could do anything to Floyd.



> Youre overrating Khans speed. After 2-3 rounds Lamont Peterson, Garcia, and Maidana all adjusted
> 
> Like I said, interesting for 2 rounds, once Floyd adjusts it'll be the same for everyone who tried to box Floyd


I'm not overrating anything. When did I say Khan would win the fight. The fact of the matter is it's a different look for Floyd. It's a different opponent for Floyd, one that's actually quicker than him. Floyd would obviously adjust, imo it's his best skill as a fighter. it'd be nice to see Floyd get a KO, it's been years.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> *Please leave Tim Bradley alone. * Getting tired of reading his name in the same sentence as Floyd. Tim signed a long-term deal with TR. There is 0% chance he fights Floyd. No reason to ever mention his name again as a potential opponent for Floyd.


LEAVE TIMMY ALONE! :ibutt :cry :sad2


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Khan or Maidana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should add a poll.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> You should add a poll.


http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/fan-vote/who-should-floyd-mayweather-fight-next/

You can vote there. Maidana has 76% so far.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Right. I'm reaching, but these are fights that probably won't happen, because Floyd is all about getting the money fights & fighting the guys that make the most sense politically. Guerrero was a sloppy pressure fighter who didn't do much effective work even when he had Floyd on the ropes, where he was supposed to have him. Guerrero had little power himself and barely could do anything to Floyd.


Youre reaching because you are implying these guys offer a bigger challenge than Guerrero and they dont. Cept for Bradley and thats not saying much.



> I'm not overrating anything. When did I say Khan would win the fight. The fact of the matter is it's a different look for Floyd. It's a different opponent for Floyd, one that's actually quicker than him. Floyd would obviously adjust, imo it's his best skill as a fighter. it'd be nice to see Floyd get a KO, it's been years.


If Maidana presses Floyd he probably gets kod. Cotto barely made it through and hes twice the fighter Maidana is


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

"Cotto barely made it through" :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto was dominated by Floyd, right MW? loolz


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

For entertainment value, I'd vote for Khan. For relevance, and to deny the haters ammo - Maidana. Which is more important at this particular juncture? IMO, the former.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre reaching because you are implying these guys offer a bigger challenge than Guerrero and they dont. Cept for Bradley and thats not saying much.


Right. In your opinion they don't. Floyd could decline enough that these fights become very competitive. Thurman is a legit puncher and can move. Thurman hits harder than Guerrero. Thurman is more refined than Guerrero. he can lace together some nice combinations. He's strong. He is a fucking lethal body puncher. I could see a scenario where he knocks Floyd out, it would at least be nice to see Floyd take the challenge. Lara could definitely pose more of a challenge than Guerrero but you left him out of your post earlier.



> If Maidana presses Floyd he probably gets kod. Cotto barely made it through and hes twice the fighter Maidana is


Yeah he got rocked in the last round but he still made it through. I think Maidana probably lasts the whole fight if Floyd is in pot shotting/Guerrero mode.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> "Cotto barely made it through" :rofl


My bad must have been some other Puerto Rican stumbling around the ring in the 12th against Floyd

Ciguel Moto I think


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Right. In your opinion they don't. Floyd could decline enough that these fights become very competitive. Thurman is a legit puncher and can move. Thurman hits harder than Guerrero. Thurman is more refined than Guerrero. he can lace together some nice combinations. He's strong. He is a fucking lethal body puncher. I could see a scenario where he knocks Floyd out, it would at least be nice to see Floyd take the challenge. Lara could definitely pose more of a challenge than Guerrero but you left him out of your post earlier.


I didnt see a refined fighter in his last fight from Thurman. I saw a guys with fundamental flaws who was rockef by an average fighter because he cant keep his hands up. Again Floyd declining making it competitive? Youre reaching. Canelo would beat Thurman fairly easily. You can see a scenerio where he knocks Floyd out? Does it involve you, LSD and bath salts?

Lara is a good matchup.



> Yeah he got rocked in the last round but he still made it through. I think Maidana probably lasts the whole fight if Floyd is in pot shotting/Guerrero mode.


Even if Floyds in pot shotting mode I see him ripping Maidanas skin to pieces


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> My bad must have been some other Puerto Rican stumbling around the ring in the 12th against Floyd
> 
> Ciguel Moto I think












A second later he threw a left hook and Floyd was still backtracking. "Barely made it out" is your typical hyperbole.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I didnt see a refined fighter in his last fight from Thurman. I saw a guys with fundamental flaws who was rockef by an average fighter because he cant keep his hands up. Again Floyd declining making it competitive? Youre reaching. Canelo would beat Thurman fairly easily. You can see a scenerio where he knocks Floyd out? Does it involve you, LSD and bath salts?


he was rocked in the first round by an average fighter, it happens. Maybe Thurman underestimated him. If anything it proves his recovery skills are pretty good since he controlled the round & that fight from that point on. Maybe he underestimated Soto. Who knows. I see an explosive fighter who could give Floyd problems though. A fighter that sets traps.

Yeah, if Floyd declines tremendously then alot of these guys would stand a chance against him. Thurman might be flawed fundamentally but so was Guerrero.. And it's not like Thurman can't improve. I genuinely think he COULD beat Floyd. Guerrero lacked a really good quality about him, unlike Thurman, who's power could bail him out at any point of the fight. The way Thurman sneaks in his power shots would ALSO show Floyd a look he hasn't seen recently. If people think Maidana has a chance because of his power, so does Thurman. I would still pick Floyd to win but I'm just saying that out of all the WW guys right now, Thurman would be up there as far as having a chance to beat Floyd.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> LEAVE TIMMY ALONE! :ibutt :cry :sad2


Oh god bahahha :rofl:rofl


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd lets these nijjas breathe
but if you make him mad, he gon' make you bleed
On the real
Floyd gon' make you feel the steel
As long as he winning, you got your life
Wont be no strife....

EDIT: I let my dad use my vote, had him watch Maidana-Khan, and I told him that Maidana has gotten progressively better, while khan has slipped a bit. He picked Khan, not because he thinks Khan can beat Floyd, but because he wants to see the rematch of Maidana-Broner...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It seems the winner is...

Winning the poll 77% to 23%, Marcos Maidana will be Floyd Mayweather's next opponent


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

maidana will be tired as hell by the 8th


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> It seems the winner is...
> 
> Winning the poll 77% to 23%, Marcos Maidana will be Floyd Mayweather's next opponent


Poll does not close until the 9th, plenty of times for Khan's UK fans to make their vote but yes i hope its Maidana. (anyone but Khan really)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Poll does not close until the 9th, plenty of times for Khan's UK fans to make their vote but yes i hope its Maidana. (anyone but Khan really)


good point. They could all wake up next morning and flood the crap out of the poll :-(


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

I dunno I'd rather see him fight Khan, a guy with good handspeed and a jab, I'm kinda tired of these slow guys getting they azz whoop


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It seems the winner is...
> 
> Winning the poll 77% to 23%, Marcos Maidana will be Floyd Mayweather's next opponent


good thing American boxing fans + Latino boxing fans > britfag boxing fans

and to think last year I was all about seeing Floyd in the UK. paneer Amir shouldn't have ducked Devon


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Maidana > Khan


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

I really dont want to see either fight,damn Khan fucked up by not fighting Devon,so for that reason alone I hope Maidana gets it.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

If khan doesn't get the fight what does he actually do then? Since he's put clearly out all his eggs in this basket.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan is a shot fighter. Shot done and finished. And coming off a year and a half of doing fuck all since being sparked out cold. Why the fuck should he get this??? People must be stupid to pick khan. He's completely utterly shot to shit.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Julio Diaz has a dangerous style for Khan, is a big puncher and was coming off a draw against the guy who whooped Maidana's daddy, Shawn Porter.
> 
> Maidana has Alexander issues. Why the fuck would you want him to fight Floyd if he can't even overcome Alexander?! Fuck outta here.


Getting pretty sensitive are we? 
Julio Diaz isn't that big of a puncher, and Khan fought a shit to shit version.

Stylistically Maidana will get smashed, but he is more _deserving_ with his recent win. Khan hasn't even had an official fucking fight at welter, Julios was at a catchweight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Poll does not close until the 9th, *plenty of times for Khan's UK fans to make their vote* but yes i hope its Maidana. (anyone but Khan really)


Most of us have already voted. For Maidana.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It seems the winner is...
> 
> Winning the poll 77% to 23%, Marcos Maidana will be Floyd Mayweather's next opponent


Good for Maidana he deserves the payday. Wouldn't surprised if he retired afterwards. I just hope if this is official Robert Garcia really concentrates on him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Getting pretty sensitive are we?
> Julio Diaz isn't that big of a puncher, and Khan fought a shit to shit version.
> 
> Stylistically Maidana will get smashed, but he is more _deserving_ with his recent win. Khan hasn't even had an official fucking fight at welter, Julios was at a catchweight.


So what, Danny Garcia is worthy of a shot he's not even 147lbs. His recent win? Over Broner who RIGHT NOW is shit, well he's past-prime Malignaggi level. It's probably equivalent of Khan's 10' victory over Malignaggi.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Both are absolute wank fights but I'd much rather see Khan from an entertainment perspective. Maidana just gets simply outboxed all night, at some point Amirs legs are gonna go and he's gonna be all over the ring again. Although it would be hilarious to see where Amir goes after banking on a Floyd fight for so long and missing out, hopefully it leads him to fight Brook, which is a genuinely good fight


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bj12 fuck that shit, I watched Garcia-Khan round 2, there's no way in hell you can give that to Garcia. Tainted vision. 


I think an Amir Khan who is well trained by Virgil can even potentially take a decision over Danny Garcia. Danny Garcia is no elite.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Surprised Khan hasnt got all his gimp mates to flood the poll.


How serious is Floyd on this ? Is it really gonna be the only thing deciding who he fights ?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Probably just a negotiating tactic to get Khan to take less money. 

We've seen more than enough evidence that Floyd doesn't give two shits about 'the fans' to believe this is sincere.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Bj12 fuck that shit, I watched Garcia-Khan round 2, there's no way in hell you can give that to Garcia. Tainted vision.
> 
> I think an Amir Khan who is well trained by Virgil can even potentially take a decision over Danny Garcia. Danny Garcia is no elite.


Khan would box circles round Danny in a rematch. He showed no respect to Garcias power in the first fight, was looking for a KO. Khan busted Dannys face up worse in 3 rounds than Matthysse did in 12


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Probably just a negotiating tactic to get Khan to take less money.
> 
> We've seen more than enough evidence that Floyd doesn't give two shits about 'the fans' to believe this is sincere.


fan demand correlates with PPV buys. The PPV tally for Guerrero fight told Floyd he can't just fight someone fans don't give a f*ck about and expect high PPVs


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Probably just a negotiating tactic to get Khan to take less money.
> 
> We've seen more than enough evidence that Floyd doesn't give two shits about 'the fans' to believe this is sincere.


I think Floyd asked the question knowing what the answer would be... think he's decided he'd rather fight Maidana. He probably realises if he fails to stop Khan or struggles at all it could end up being quite embarrassing

I'll be shocked if its not Mayweather-Maidana come May 4th


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Probably just a negotiating tactic to get Khan to take less money.
> 
> We've seen more than enough evidence that Floyd doesn't give two shits about 'the fans' to believe this is sincere.


I respectfully disagree. I think this is real because whoever the fans vote for that's who will net him the most ppv buys. Idk if he cares what the fans think from a personal standpoint but he definitely does from of financial one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

They just need to announce the fucking fight now quick.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I voted Khan, Maidana is tailormade for PBF.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> I voted Khan, Maidana is tailormade for PBF.


He is but will last the 12 and will make Floyd fight offensivly or risk getting caught himself, but Khan ain't doing shit as he has nothing to hurt Floyd with either except get knocked out which i suppose will be exciting or Khan will run for 12 rounds. Hey didn't you say Maidana was tailormade for Broner, or am i getting you mixed up with someone else with a similar name? ha.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He is but will last the 12 and will make Floyd fight offensivly or risk getting caught himself, but Khan ain't doing shit as he has nothing to hurt Floyd with either except get knocked out which i suppose will be exciting or Khan will run for 12 rounds. Hey didn't you say Maidana was tailormade for Broner, or am i getting you mixed up with someone else with a similar name? ha.


Yeah i said it.:sad5:smile With that said PBF is light years more skilled than Broner is. The only things Maidana has that can trouble PBF is his looping overhand right which is a good punch to throw against the shoulder roll defense. PBF would take that away from Maidana and he would be done.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Yeah i said it.:sad5:smile With that said PBF is light years more skilled than Broner is. The only things Maidana has that can trouble PBF is his looping overhand right which is a good punch to throw against the shoulder roll defense. PBF would take that away from Maidana and he would be done.


Oh don't get me wrong Maidana ain't beating Floyd unless he strikes lucky/Floyd becomes a bit old/shit overnight but i look at Khans recent form and i have no interest in the fight and i question why he is even an option unless i have magically been sent back to late 2010-early 2011 when Khan was on top of his game.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Probably just a negotiating tactic to get Khan to take less money.
> 
> We've seen more than enough evidence that Floyd doesn't give two shits about 'the fans' to believe this is sincere.


He just fought Canelo because the fans wanted it.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He just fought Canelo because the fans wanted it.


only person that cares about de fanz is Pascal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> only person that cares about de fanz is Pascal


:lol: :yep


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Khan would box circles round Danny in a rematch. He showed no respect to Garcias power in the first fight, was looking for a KO. Khan busted Dannys face up worse in 3 rounds than Matthysse did in 12


Danny was a little starstruck. He is far, far more confident now than he was when that fight started. Danny would whoop Khan's ass in similar fashion. Khan has zero chin, zero chin people. A rematch would be the end for Khan. Danny's power is real, just ask Lucas. And Khan's chin is truly shit, just ask Danny, Diaz, Maidana, etc.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> Sup man, loooong time no speak!
> 
> We should make a fresh thread with a poll and get everyone to vote and send the link to Floyd.


Lol time bro! Yeah no about that, hopefully El chino will get it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

khan is closing the gap in the poll, Maidana last night had 76% but now only has 59%.

http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/fan-vote/who-should-floyd-mayweather-fight-next/


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Khan gets the fight. Both are shit fights, but Maidana would be painful to watch.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Danny was a little starstruck. He is far, far more confident now than he was when that fight started. Danny would whoop Khan's ass in similar fashion. Khan has zero chin, zero chin people. A rematch would be the end for Khan. Danny's power is real, just ask Lucas. And Khan's chin is truly shit, just ask Danny, Diaz, Maidana, etc.


:deal

Swift KO's that glass jawed joke Aqueer Trash Khan 100 out of 100 times.

Fuck A Mere Con, he don't deserve that payday. :deal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> khan is closing the gap in the poll, Maidana last night had 76% but now only has 59%.
> 
> http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/fan-vote/who-should-floyd-mayweather-fight-next/


that ****** Amir is catching up in the poll

it's now 46% to 54%

espn is still about 60% to 40%

my guess is lotta britfags are subbed to Floyd on social media sites, so that's why his official site has more votes for Amir


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Shame Floyd never came up with this idea of letting the fans choose his opponent between 2009-12


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Pacquiao


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Pacquiao


:doby


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> that ****** Amir is catching up in the poll
> 
> it's now 46% to 54%
> 
> ...


What is the % breakdown at the moment?


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What is the % breakdown at the moment?


49 % khan 51 maidana


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

turbotime said:


> He just fought Canelo because the fans wanted it.


You don't really believe that shit, do you? Granted, the Canelo fight was in the pipeline, but it was far down the line of the six fight contract. Mayeather-Canelo was made when it was made for two reasons:

1) Canelo refused to fight again on Floyd's card unless he got the fight

2) Mayweather-Guerrero did dismal numbers

Make no mistake. SHO forced that fight.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Fuck it. I voted Khan. Devon "Quitter" Alexander gave Maidana a boxing clinic! Subsequent wins over Karass (near shot), Martinez (who?), and Lopez (coming off a brutal beating by Canelo) were decent, but not great wins. And Maidana enjoyed a huge size advantage over Athletic Bastard.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> You don't really believe that shit, do you? Granted, the Canelo fight was in the pipeline, but it was far down the line of the six fight contract. Mayeather-Canelo was made when it was made for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Canelo refused to fight again on Floyd's card unless he got the fight
> 
> ...


Sho can't force Floyd to fight anybody. He has a contract in stone. Hell people were already saying Floyd was ducking Alvarez before the Trout fight was even finished then boom Floyd signs the fight. Same with Mosley


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Sho can't force Floyd to fight anybody. He has a contract in stone. Hell people were already saying Floyd was ducking Alvarez before the Trout fight was even finished then boom Floyd signs the fight. Same with Mosley


We don't know the particulars of the contract, but I'm pretty sure SHO is part of the decision-making process. Otherwise Floyd can fight six cans, collect the 300 million, and bounce since it's set in stone. The Canelo fight was fast tracked. If Canelo had fought just two more times and won against decent opponents, the fight would have broken ODHL-Floyd's PPV numbers.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> We don't know the particulars of the contract, but I'm pretty sure SHO is part of the decision-making process. Otherwise Floyd can fight six cans, collect the 300 million, and bounce since it's set in stone. The Canelo fight was fast tracked. If Canelo had fought just two more times and won against decent opponents, the fight would have broken ODHL-Floyd's PPV numbers.


But where are you getting the #'s from? From what I can recall Showtime is pretty stingy as far as letting these sorts of things out in public. Mayweather's numbers aren't a PPV projection as far as contracts go, it's what he makes to sell himself and the fight regardless


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

turbotime said:


> But where are you getting the #'s from? From what I can recall Showtime is pretty stingy as far as letting these sorts of things out in public. Mayweather's numbers aren't a PPV projection as far as contracts go, it's what he makes to sell himself and the fight regardless


300 million is the accepted number since no number was ever confirmed. Whatever the real number is, the contract is for big money and it's for a long term. It's a business. They're expecting an ROI. It would be absurd to think that SHO isn't a part of the decision making process.


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

KO_VALEV any reason why your avatar image is Tim Bradley during an interview stating "I let you escape" after he ducked Khan? :lol:


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

miniq said:


> KO_VALEV any reason why your avatar image is Tim Bradley during an interview stating "I let you escape" after he ducked Khan? :lol:


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

God damn that head.

When timmeh' said if he can't outbox Pac he was going to "come for him" he mean's with that cranium of his.

Why is it blacker above his eyesbrows? Got a transplant from Holyfield?


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

miniq said:


> God damn that head.
> 
> When timmeh' said if he can't outbox Pac he was going to "come for him" he mean's with that cranium of his.
> 
> Why is it blacker above his eyesbrows? Got a transplant from Holyfield?


Nah. It's all that boxing knowledge in his dome.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Floyd Mayweather's Offical Facebook/Twitter feeds/"Im going to let the fans vote"(on next opponent) *

Rubbish, only thing that is going to decide who Mayweather fights is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill Butcher said:


> Shame Floyd never came up with this idea of letting the fans choose his opponent between 2009-12


Shame Pacquiao wouldn't take the fucking test between 09-12


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Oli said:


> Shame Pacquiao wouldn't take the fucking test between 09-12


Shame Floyd never wanted the fight. The 3 week cut off should have been fine.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Shame Floyd never wanted the fight. The 3 week cut off should have been fine.


Shame Bob needed to build a new stadium or the fight couldnt happen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> *Floyd Mayweather's Offical Facebook/Twitter feeds/"Im going to let the fans vote"(on next opponent) *
> 
> Rubbish, only thing that is going to decide who Mayweather fights is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


so wouldn't it make sense to have the people vote on the fight they'd rather see because that's the fight they'd more likely pay for?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> so wouldn't it make sense to have the people vote on the fight they'd rather see because that's the fight they'd more likely pay for?


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Oli said:


> Shame Pacquiao wouldn't take the fucking test between 09-12


Where there`s a will there`s a way, and neither guy had enough will. Embarrassing but true.

It would still be a good fight style wise but their chance to join boxing immortals like Duran/Leonard and Chavez/Whitaker in a mega bout, prime v prime, pound for pound best decider is well and truly gone.

To be honest they have both been thrown a lifeline by Pac`s recent performance vs Rios to ignite real interest among fight fans, they can never fully repair the damage done to both of their careers but maybe, like Leonard/Hagler, they can partially repair the disappointment by giving us a good fight and a glimpse of what we could have expected when both were more in their prime.... will they take this chance ? probably not but time will tell.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Oli said:


> Shame Bob needed to build a new stadium or the fight couldnt happen.


But Floyd said that he would never do business with Arum. But in 2009 and 2012, he would have? Floyd never wanted the fight. Period!


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like Khan may eventually overtake Maidana in the poll.

When does the poll close?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuuuuuuck Khan is getting too close!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Looks like Khan may eventually overtake Maidana in the poll.
> 
> When does the poll close?


Thats when you know the poll is absolute bullshit. Because nobody in their right mind sees that fight as anything other than a joke.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Best Floyd Twitter post was him waving the white flag after the litigation case

So much own age and defeat



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Thats when you know the poll is absolute bullshit. Because nobody in their right mind sees that fight as anything other than a joke.


Well, actually, I would have thought "all those Khan fans" would have voted him in by a landslide.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

How close is the poll currently?


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> How close is the poll currently?


Khan has pulled ahead. My official prediction now is Khan will win easily(depending when the poll closes).

http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/

Amir Khan (9828 votes)
50%

Marcos Maidana (9757 votes)
50%


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Khan has pulled ahead. My official prediction now is Khan will win easily(depending when the poll closes).
> 
> http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/
> 
> ...


damnit damnit damnit









:conf whatever


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


:yep it makes perfect sense really


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> But Floyd said that he would never do business with Arum. But in 2009 and 2012, he would have? Floyd never wanted the fight. Period!


Because of 09-12 is why he said he wouldn't do business with arum...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Khan has pulled ahead. My official prediction now is Khan will win easily(depending when the poll closes).
> 
> http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/
> 
> ...












Come on Amir, you got this bhai!


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

*Floyd Mayweather's Offical Facebook/Twitter feeds/"Im going to let the fans v...*



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Come on Amir, you got this bhai!


Lol how many times did you fight Gaul? Be honest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Khan has pulled ahead. My official prediction now is Khan will win easily(depending when the poll closes).
> 
> http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/
> 
> ...


Where did you actually get the breakdown from? I can't find the actual breakdown.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Takamura said:


> Lol how many times did you fight Gaul? Be honest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fight? I'm not a boxer. I voted just once, can you vote more than once or something? :yikes


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

*Floyd Mayweather's Offical Facebook/Twitter feeds/"Im going to let the fans v...*



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fight? I'm not a boxer. I voted just once, can you vote more than once or something? :yikes


Crap I meant vote lol and probably. I'm not gonna vote because IMO regardless of who wins the poll we'll get an electoral college of TMT/Showtime execs who really decide

Like presidential elections

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Where did you actually get the breakdown from? I can't find the actual breakdown.


The link is in my post you quoted.:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Takamura said:


> Crap I meant vote lol and probably. I'm not gonna vote because IMO regardless of who wins the poll we'll get an electoral college of TMT/Showtime execs who really decide
> 
> Like presidential elections
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, lets vote some more, I will bring the posse too











burn1 said:


> The link is in my post you quoted.:lol:


lol I tried looking but I couldn't find the breakdown at all on the site only the poll


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Amir Khan (10397 votes) 50%
Marcos Maidana (10277 votes) 50%


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Slow cunt Maidana is going to pull it back because he just tweeted it 30mins ago i.e a 'vote for me' thing.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

So has anyone proclaimed floyd to be a genius in letting his fans choose his opponent?!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana's a B- shitcunt. 
Amir knows how to handle the slickness, he proved that against Judah. Maidana got owned by slickness.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ok, lets vote some more, I will bring the posse too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I guess it only shows the breakdown after you vote.

There is a breakdown here also, I think. If the link works.

http://lockerdome.com/6327756661203009/6327139997843736


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

I really hope Maidana wins. Khan has to earn his way back into contention.


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

As soon as Khan dropped the link on his twitter to his 1.5 million followers It was Game Over, Khan will win this easily and now has leverage in the negotiations. If Floyd tries to shortchange Khan on the split and decides to fight Maidana instead its going to look like Floyd is ducking Khan to the casual fan and basically saying their opinion and the poll doesn't mean anything.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the flying fuck would you fight Maidana when both opponents are relatively shit anyway? This is a money fight which will not add to your legacy, go for Amir and get the $

Floyd can't deal with the speed. Floyd be like 'Amir too fast' and as soon as you know it it's all over, Amir becomes an instant hall of famer. 

Amir Blueprint Khan.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Ok. I guess it only shows the breakdown after you vote.
> 
> There is a breakdown here also, I think. If the link works.
> 
> http://lockerdome.com/6327756661203009/6327139997843736


Thanks man!

----------

EYYY everybody this poll is a *FIX*. I try voting for Amir using my twitter account and it doesn't confirm that I've voted, nor does it have the breakdown after I voted.

Inside job.

*Floyd Bin Ladenweather*


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Maidana can't speak a word of English. I want to hear Bolton accent trash talk toward Mayweather


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> Maidana can't speak a word of English. I want to hear Bolton accent trash talk toward Mayweather


We need one of the bhaisabs to create a Khan-Mayweather promo


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Maidana's a B- shitcunt.
> Amir knows how to handle the slickness, he proved that against Judah. Maidana got owned by slickness.


your pic only shows how much of a tough cunt Maidana is as he looked finished ha, there's plenty of pics where Khan looks battered and bloodied up as well, Khan went to hospital after the fight. that was a great fight.

I'm surprised that there only been just over 20K votes in this "official" Floyd poll as in others like ESPN http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/polls/_/category/3624. Maidana leads 62% with almost 60K votes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


it's funny how people on both sides consider this poll rigged. :lol:

"Oh Floyd wants an easy KO in Khan"
"Oh Floyd doesn't want to deal with Khan's speed" 
:rofl it's retarded. Floyd knows both are easy as hell. He just wants to see which fight would make more money


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> We need one of the bhaisabs to create a Khan-Mayweather promo


send Laz Bhai a PM LOL


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> send Laz Bhai a PM LOL


lol I hope he can do it. Lazarus. Kazaur is blates his name.
-------------------------

Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 4m
This is a mans sport Maidana and ive dealt with you.. Ive never avoided anyone.. so keep it up i wish you all the best.. 2014 my year!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's funny how people on both sides consider this poll rigged. :lol:
> 
> "Oh Floyd wants an easy KO in Khan"
> "Oh Floyd doesn't want to deal with Khan's speed"
> :rofl it's retarded. Floyd knows both are easy as hell. He just wants to see which fight would make more money


Yeah it is definitely rigged for me and a few others who are going for Khan. They like me are going through twitter. But Mayweather never gives people a fair fight, otherwise he would have fought fighters in their primes.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> your pic only shows how much of a tough cunt Maidana is as he looked finished ha, there's plenty of pics where Khan looks battered and bloodied up as well, Khan went to hospital after the fight. that was a great fight.
> 
> I'm surprised that there only been just over 20K votes in this "official" Floyd poll as in others like ESPN http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/polls/_/category/3624. Maidana leads 62% with almost 60K votes.


Fuck ESPN, that's completely Americano.

It only shows what the scorecards are i.e Amir is Maidana's daddy.

Khan has unquestionable heart. Who gives a fuck that Khan went to hospital that fight? Hagler went to hospital after he whooped John Mugabi. Hagler was PISSING BLOOD.

Maidana hasn't really improved much at all, this is all B.S. People think he has improved so much because he beats a serial shitcunt like Soto Karass who's just a contender. 
Poeple think he's improved because Elie is a groupie slut in Oxnard gym who begs it with everybody there and thus hypes Maidana way too much.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol I hope he can do it. Lazarus. Kazaur is blates his name.
> -------------------------
> 
> Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 4m
> This is a mans sport Maidana and ive dealt with you.. Ive never avoided anyone.. so keep it up i wish you all the best.. 2014 my year!


That is a good tweet from Khan there, Maidana replied saying that he wants to fight Khan again not to see who fights Floyd next but because of pride, he knows he can beat Khan he says. Says he would happily fight Khan instead of Floyd ha. TBF i wouldn't mind seeing it again but i understand Khan not wanting it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is a good tweet from Khan there, Maidana replied saying that he wants to fight Khan again not to see who fights Floyd next but because of pride, he knows he can beat Khan he says. *Says he would happily fight Khan instead of Floyd ha*. TBF i wouldn't mind seeing it again but i understand Khan not wanting it.


Wow, big respect for Maidana for saying that. Wouldn't it be funny if they both choose to fight eachother instead? That'll compeltely fuck with Mayweather's plans and Mayweather may have to go for Erislandy Lara lool - ok that's wishful thinking, but I think he'd go for someone like Thurman or Porter.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fuck ESPN, that's completely Americano.
> 
> It only shows what the scorecards are i.e Amir is Maidana's daddy.
> 
> ...


Say what you want about Maidana improving or not (its clear to anyone with eyes than his punch selection, combinations, jab and timing have improved but whatever) but what is clear to me that since Khan left Ariza his legs have weakened and with this his punch resistance has declined. he isn't the same fighter(or physical specimen) from Maidana 1 and would get starched in the rematch. Khan has been shit in his last 4 fights its as simple as that.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

KHan Maidana II would be awesome but Khan would need some Ariza shakes for that fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah it is definitely rigged for me and a few others who are going for Khan. They like me are going through twitter. But Mayweather never gives people a fair fight, otherwise he would have fought fighters in their primes.


he just fought 2 guys in a row in their prime


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he just fought 2 guys in a row in their prime


I don't think Canelo is in his prime yet. But Gurrero and Ortiz were definitely in their primes.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather vs Khan has already happened
Khan beat Judah better than anybody other than Tszyu


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

mishima said:


> KHan Maidana II would be awesome but Khan would need some Ariza shakes for that fight


LMAO, Maidana would be the one on them this time.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he just fought 2 guys in a row in their prime


Guerrero aint shit, he aint in his prime weight and is a fatAZZ who didn't look at his prime speed. 
Guerrero is also Salido's son.

Canelo is *not* prime either :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Marcos René Maidana ‏@ChinoMaidana 5m
@AmirKingKhan Is that a yes or not? you and me May 3rd

Ha, Maidana (his team on his behalf) i think realizes he is out of the Floyd fight and are trying to goad Khan to a rematch.............not going to happen but in all seriousness this would be the best way to solve this but life and Boxing isn't perfect ha.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Guerrero aint shit, he aint in his prime weight and is a fatAZZ who didn't look at his prime speed.
> Guerrero is also Salido's son.
> 
> Canelo is *not* prime either :lol:


You're about to be on my mental ignore list


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431543504573960192
Maidana will never have this composure.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You're about to be on my mental ignore list


You better keep me on the ignore list conveniently because you know Loma-Salido is coming up and you know Loma will win secretely, you're gonna regret when I call you out on all of the bullshit you've been posting ya shitcunt who thinks Canelo was prime and Guerrero was in prime conditions LOL.


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Marcos René Maidana ‏@ChinoMaidana 5m @AmirKingKhan Is that a yes or not? you and me May 3rd Ha, Maidana (his team on his behalf) i think realizes he is out of the Floyd fight and are trying to goad Khan to a rematch.............not going to happen but in all seriousness this would be the best way to solve this but life and Boxing isn't perfect ha.


 Maidana/Broner II on the undercard? How would Broner feel fighting on an undercard though, huge dent to the ego.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Marcos René Maidana ‏@ChinoMaidana 5m
> @AmirKingKhan Is that a yes or not? you and me May 3rd
> 
> Ha, Maidana (his team on his behalf) i think realizes he is out of the Floyd fight and are trying to goad Khan to a rematch.............not going to happen but in all seriousness this would be the best way to solve this but life and Boxing isn't perfect ha.


:lol: You see this guys? Maidana IS A QUITTER! MARCOS RENEQUIT MAIDANA

Wait till you see this attitude show up against someone who has the ability outbox you like Amir Khan, or Floyd.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

OOOHHH!!!!

Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 4m
*Ive got bigger fish to fry.. Take care *"@ChinoMaidana: @AmirKingKhan Is that a yes or not? you and me May 3rd"


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Khan on his facebook:

Why would mayweather even consider putting maidana in the mix. Slow hands slow feet. Only thing he brings to the table is power. I agree he beat broner. We seen... how mayweather deals with power eg Canelo. Let broner have his rematch on the undercard of khan v mayweather. I bring speed explosiveness power and footwork to the table. Look back at quick opponents mayweather has fought in the past, Judah , Oscar delay Hoya both had speed and where close fights. Floyd did say he needs fans want to see him knocking someone out because his fights are boring. So no wonder he's know wanting to fight maidana. I'm ready and been in gym for last 6 months. At 147 you will see a different stronger Amir khan. Ok let's talk about the chin which I always laugh about. Killing yourself making weight makes Ur punch resistance poor. Iv been killing myself making 140 lbs and should of moved up. Day before weigh in Iv been 12 pounds over. Not good. Iv taken the biggest shots from likes of maidana with 30 Ko's under his belt, who pple say is the biggest puncher and didn't go down but then Diaz puts me down with a little shot. Even though my balance off an I was on 1 foot it's cool. Il take it. So this proves weight making is the problem. Another example Angulo and ward have hit me with big shots and I've stood in front n not gone down They carry 25 lbs over me and are big punchers. This is because I'm at my natural weight. It's in the fans hands who they want to c me fight. If it's not me then good luck who. Ever it is.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there a real ignore feature on this site? Serious question.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: You see this guys? Maidana IS A QUITTER! MARCOS RENEQUIT MAIDANA
> 
> Wait till you see this attitude show up against someone who has the ability outbox you like Amir Khan, or Floyd.


Ha, way to spin things. Maidana didn't quit vs Khan when badly hurt. He )or is team ha) just having a bit of banter with Khan. there's no chance of Khan vs Miadana 2 and they know it i think. Maidana also still might get the Floyd fight but i doubt it.

Maidana has only ever had one really bad performance and that was vs Devon, not to give him excuses and in fairness to him gives Devon full credit there was a lot going wrong with Maidana leading up to that fight, mostly his i'll trainer who later went on to die. he would give Devon an harder fight this time although Devon is a hard style match up for him but who cares about Devon's boring ass anyway?.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> OOOHHH!!!!
> 
> Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 4m
> *Ive got bigger fish to fry.. Take care *"@ChinoMaidana: @AmirKingKhan Is that a yes or not? you and me May 3rd"


Khan is right about bigger fish, the same can be said about Maidana but the truth is and Khan wont admit it but he doesn't want another tough fight with Maidana.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan, Maidana, Paulie, Thurman all going at it right now.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Is there a real ignore feature on this site? Serious question.


Don't think so, never found one but who do you want to ignore ha. The Undefeated Gaul?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You better keep me on the ignore list conveniently because you know Loma-Salido is coming up and you know Loma will win secretely, you're gonna regret when I call you out on all of the bullshit you've been posting ya shitcunt who thinks Canelo was prime and Guerrero was in prime conditions LOL.


Mayweather hasn't been in his prime for 14 years then you stupid motherfucker. And screw Lomachenko, I'm bored of talking about him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> Khan on his facebook:
> 
> Why would mayweather even consider putting maidana in the mix. Slow hands slow feet. Only thing he brings to the table is power. I agree he beat broner. We seen... how mayweather deals with power eg Canelo. Let broner have his rematch on the undercard of khan v mayweather. I bring speed explosiveness power and footwork to the table. Look back at quick opponents mayweather has fought in the past, Judah , Oscar delay Hoya both had speed and where close fights. Floyd did say he needs fans want to see him knocking someone out because his fights are boring. So no wonder he's know wanting to fight maidana. I'm ready and been in gym for last 6 months. At 147 you will see a different stronger Amir khan. Ok let's talk about the chin which I always laugh about. Killing yourself making weight makes Ur punch resistance poor. Iv been killing myself making 140 lbs and should of moved up. Day before weigh in Iv been 12 pounds over. Not good. Iv taken the biggest shots from likes of maidana with 30 Ko's under his belt, who pple say is the biggest puncher and didn't go down but then Diaz puts me down with a little shot. Even though my balance off an I was on 1 foot it's cool. Il take it. So this proves weight making is the problem. Another example Angulo and ward have hit me with big shots and I've stood in front n not gone down They carry 25 lbs over me and are big punchers. This is because I'm at my natural weight. It's in the fans hands who they want to c me fight. If it's not me then good luck who. Ever it is.


Fucking hell, this was word for word perfection











Divi253 said:


> Is there a real ignore feature on this site? Serious question.


Yeah there is, I don't know where and I don't take CHB anywhere near serious enough to actually think of using it on some random.



shenmue said:


> Ha, way to spin things. Maidana didn't quit vs Khan when badly hurt. He )or is team ha) just having a bit of banter with Khan. there's no chance of Khan vs Miadana 2 and they know it i think. Maidana also still might get the Floyd fight but i doubt it.
> 
> Maidana has only ever had one really bad performance and that was vs Devon, not to give him excuses and in fairness to him gives Devon full credit there was a lot going wrong with Maidana leading up to that fight, mostly his i'll trainer who later went on to die. he would give Devon an harder fight this time although Devon is a hard style match up for him but who cares about Devon's boring ass anyway?.


Yeah Maidana has a strong will I believe, but then so does Amir but now Maidana is showing proof he has had nightmares. 
Devon vs Maidana was boring, but then Mayweather fight will be even more boring. Mayweather has already given the fans a shit fight in Guerrero, Mayweather was getting boos. Mayweather needs Khan. All roads lead to Khan.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

[QUOTE

Mayweather needs Khan. All roads lead to Khan.[/QUOTE]

Ha, that was good.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Don't think so, never found one but who do you want to ignore ha. The Undefeated Gaul?


:lol: :yep

Most of the posts can be easily ignored, but there's some days I just need a fucking break man.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather hasn't been in his prime for 14 years then you stupid motherfucker. And screw Lomachenko, I'm bored of talking about him.


:hi: Passive aggressive bballchump11 learning to be a little more assertive now. 'you stupid motherfucker'. I'm proud, it seems apparent I'm knocking the bitch out of you, you will be a man in no time.

I feel like, you really mean...'Screw Lomachenko, I want to be forgotten because I came up with so much shit in Loma discussions'. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I don't think Canelo is in his prime yet. But Gurrero and Ortiz were definitely in their primes.


He was coming off a win against the clear number 2 guy in the division, so he was definitely at his all time peak. The question of course is how much better will he get :think


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: :yep
> 
> Most of the posts can be easily ignored, but there's some days I just need a fucking break man.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: :yep
> 
> Most of the posts can be easily ignored, but there's some days I just need a fucking break man.


Ha, i know how you feel. You have to in the right mood sometimes to handle a few on here. Its mostly just good banter though but yes some play it too much like a "troll/wum" sometimes.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He was coming off a win against the clear number 2 guy in the division,* so he was definitely at his all time peak*. The question of course is how much better will he get :think


:rofl atsch dafuq is this.

'He was definitely at his all time peak'


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :hi: Passive aggressive bballchump11 learning to be a little more assertive now. 'you stupid motherfucker'. I'm proud, it seems apparent I'm knocking the bitch out of you, you will be a man in no time.
> 
> I feel like, you really mean...'Screw Lomachenko, I want to be forgotten because I came up with so much shit in Loma discussions'. LOL


I'm not passive aggressive. I'll call you a whiny, tattle telling little bitch to your face. Even when you tried to apologize for your "ompa loma trolling" I still turned down your apology and told you to fuck off. 
The only reason you're fighting so hard for the Khan fight is because he probably reminds you of your brother or something



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :rofl atsch dafuq is this.
> 
> 'He was definitely at his all time peak'


all time peak up to that point.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ha, i know how you feel. You have to in the right mood sometimes to handle a few on here. Its mostly just good banter though but yes some play it too much like a "troll/wum" sometimes.


I'm not really being 'personally' malicious though :conf I haven't been bad at all. I was called a stupid motherfucker with real malice and hatred behind it, because Bball is that type of petty guy. Shit aint personally serious, everybody needs to have a laugh and banter around.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not really being 'personally' malicious though :conf I haven't been bad at all. I was called a stupid motherfucker with real malice and hatred behind it, because Bball is that type of petty guy. Shit aint personally serious, everybody needs to have a laugh and banter around.


Not having a go at you, i know you are just having a laugh with this Khan bias, its all good bro. All fun and games.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ha, i know how you feel. You have to in the right mood sometimes to handle a few on here. Its mostly just good banter though but yes *some play it too much like a "troll/wum" sometimes.*


I guess that's my thing.. I understand people having different opinions... I get sometimes people just want to have fun.. But it seems like 85% of their posts are stupid as fuck or over the top reactions... I don't need to read those on a daily basis, and they've gone way past just Lomachenko threads which could be easily avoided. Oh well...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not passive aggressive. I'll call you a whiny, tattle telling little bitch to your face. Even when you tried to apologize for your "ompa loma trolling" I still turned down your apology and told you to fuck off.
> The only reason you're fighting so hard for the Khan fight is because he probably reminds you of your brother or something
> 
> all time peak up to that point.


Well firstly you won't do it to my face because it's through internet. 'I'm e-calling you out :hammer ' - even then you don't, you posted about me rather than at me whenever you got butthurt. Things are so personal with you, you must be great fun in parties :s
I don't have a bruddah but he is my dark skin bruddah bhai yes dawg
You need to chill and let loose like this dude:









p.s 'all time peak up to that point' is one of the biggest joke arguments I've ever heard. Actually think about that and use other fighters as example.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not really being 'personally' malicious though :conf I haven't been bad at all. I was called a stupid motherfucker with real malice and hatred behind it, because Bball is that type of petty guy. Shit aint personally serious, everybody needs to have a laugh and banter around.


and you call me passive aggressive? Own up to what you do and act like a man. http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...next-opponent)&p=950212&viewfull=1#post950212

You started the personal attacks, so I responded.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I guess that's my thing.. I understand people having different opinions... I get sometimes people just want to have fun.. But it seems like 85% of their posts are stupid as fuck or over the top reactions... I don't need to read those on a daily basis, and they've gone way past just Lomachenko threads which could be easily avoided. Oh well...


Yep it is what it is, i can see your view as i myself only really give honest assessments/opinions on stuff and try not to be biased/wummy if you will ha. Just find the right threads and discussions and just ignore any that you feel you don't like. I only reply to topics/fights i have interest in.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well firstly you won't do it to my face because it's through internet. 'I'm e-calling you out :hammer ' - even then you don't, you posted about me rather than at me whenever you got butthurt. Things are so personal with you, you must be great fun in parties :s
> I don't have a bruddah but he is my dark skin bruddah bhai yes dawg
> You need to chill and let loose like this dude:


I'm talking about you right now right to you. I'll make sure when I talk shit to your bitchass, I'll tag you in it. Seriously, you're not going to get anywhere in life acting like a bitch. Grow the hell up.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Not having a go at you, i know you are just having a laugh with this Khan bias, its all good bro. All fun and games.


Cheers brah you know what's up, I'm relentless but people gotta just enjoy it, I am. I didn't expect people to take my Maidana bashing seriously like that, it's actually a completely unexpected response :lol:

p.s I've admitted time and time again with this Khan-Maidana talk when I've been stretching too far and deliberately being a bit too off-the-wall but these guys be like 'no, you're a bitch :cry '


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep it is what it is, i can see your view as i myself only really give honest assessments/opinions on stuff and try not to be biased/wummy if you will ha. Just find the right threads and discussions and just ignore any that you feel you don't like. I only reply to topics/fights i have interest in.


Oh yeah it's not a huge bother, just saw bball mention one in his head and thought i'd ask if it was a real one.

You think Khan is going to pull in the numbers over the weekend to overtake Maidana in the poll?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I guess that's my thing.. I understand people having different opinions... I get sometimes people just want to have fun.. But it seems like 85% of their posts are stupid as fuck or over the top reactions... I don't need to read those on a daily basis, and they've gone way past just Lomachenko threads which could be easily avoided. Oh well...


Just chill. I've only been like this with Lomachenko and Amir Khan (my two favourite fighters today). I have toned it all down with Lomachenko. Look at the recent Loma threads for the evidence.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Cheers brah you know what's up, I'm relentless but people gotta just enjoy it, I am. I didn't expect people to take my Maidana bashing seriously like that, it's actually a completely unexpected response :lol:
> 
> p.s I've admitted time and time again with this Khan-Maidana talk when I've been stretching too far and deliberately being a bit too off-the-wall but these guys be like 'no, you're a bitch :cry '


Its all good, i would like to think you have respect for Maidana as a fighter and this has been just banter and fun to make Khan look the better guy (hey he beat Maidana in 2010, Maidana is shit for example ha) as you a brit? want Amir to get the fight and that's fine. Every fan should like Maidana (and Khan really) as his fights are great fun, well except Devon but i can let him off one bad fight.

Forums like these are nice time passers when i get bored so i never take things too seriously, far more serious shit to worry me with ha.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Oh yeah it's not a huge bother, just saw bball mention one in his head and thought i'd ask if it was a real one.
> 
> You think Khan is going to pull in the numbers over the weekend to overtake Maidana in the poll?


I think Khan will get the lead by Friday afternoon/night UK time, Maidana might get a slight lead again in a bit because its getting late in the UK. Honestly i expected more votes because other polls have way more votes. This has 20K and ESPN (Maidana leads 62%) has 58K for example


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its all good, i would like to think you have respect for Maidana as a fighter and this has been just banter and fun to make Khan look the better guy (hey he beat Maidana in 2010, Maidana is shit for example ha) as you a brit? want Amir to get the fight and that's fine. Every fan should like Maidana (and Khan really) as his fights are great fun, well except Devon but i can let him off one bad fight.
> 
> Forums like these are nice time passers when i get bored so i never take things too seriously, far more serious shit to worry me with ha.


Yeah I'm British. I respect and like Maidana as a fighter....
Now, although I respect Floyd's H2H ATG'ness, I don't really like Floyd and if Floyd picks Maidana for the fight (another boring slow plodder in the context of a fight with Mayweather) then I said I'd shit on Floyd. I feel CHB has a gap in that there are no Pactards. It's a gap I think I could fill and execute successfully and do so for the lolz. But people here would be up in arms and cry about what I'd have to say as a Pactard, even though they know it's a role I'm playing. But they seem to take these almost WWE-like roles as though it's the real thing :lol:

I like Maidana, even outside the ring he seems like one of those quiet G's.

Nevertheless, Khan told Maidana he has bigger fish to fry, which means Khan has to catch a bigger one than this:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I think Khan will get the lead by Friday afternoon/night UK time, Maidana might get a slight lead again in a bit because its getting late in the UK. Honestly i expected more votes because other polls have way more votes. This has 20K and ESPN (Maidana leads 62%) has 58K for example


I think the lack in # of votes is because you have to have a facebook or twitter. I know I haven't voted because I'm not on either of those...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I think the lack in # of votes is because you have to have a facebook or twitter. I know I haven't voted because I'm not on either of those...


Good point, makes sense because some just cant be fussed with facebook/twitter.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't tell whose thirstier for Mayweather vs Khan

Amir or Gual lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> .
> 
> Nevertheless, Khan told Maidana he has bigger fish to fry, which means Khan has to catch a bigger one than this:


Same could be said for Maidana, although he would still get paid well vs Khan and would love another chance to KO the loudmouth Brit Ha.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Takamura said:


> I can't tell whose thirstier for Mayweather vs Khan
> 
> Amir or Gual lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be Gual i think ha, if khan gets the fight he should give Gual a tiny percentage of his earnings for helping him get the fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and you call me passive aggressive? Own up to what you do and act like a man. http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...next-opponent)&p=950212&viewfull=1#post950212
> 
> You started the personal attacks, so I responded.


Didn't see this, ok but I think it started with the 'you're on my mental ignore list' or something + when I called you a shitcunt there's really no butthurtness, you gotta struggle badly socially to see that as a personal attack...but, whatever you say Beebz.



Takamura said:


> I can't tell whose thirstier for Mayweather vs Khan
> 
> Amir or Gual lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I think Amir because that guys been calling out Mayweather since Kotelnik days lol



shenmue said:


> Same could be said for Maidana, although he would still get paid well vs Khan and would love another chance to KO the loudmouth Brit Ha.
> 
> That would be Gual i think ha, if khan gets the fight he should give Gual a tiny percentage of his earnings for helping him get the fight.


Yeah if he doesn't after seeing the untold lengths I'd go to, to sell this fight then maybe I should be on his case instead lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Didn't see this, ok but I think it started with the 'you're on my mental ignore list' or something + when I called you a shitcunt there's really no butthurtness, you gotta struggle badly socially to see that as a personal attack...but, whatever you say Beebz.


Isn't shitcunt some type of lame insult in the UK? And I'm doing very fine socially. I can tell you must have gotten bullied a lot growing up though and picked on. It's why you're a snitch now and so whiny.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Isn't shitcunt some type of lame insult in the UK? And I'm doing very fine socially. I can tell you must have gotten bullied a lot growing up though and picked on. It's why you're a snitch now and so whiny.


:lol: atsch

.... :amir


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know what the stats are right now of the Maidana vs Khan?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: atsch
> 
> .... :amir


a lot of people who were bullied grow up to cops and all types of snitches. You should talk to counselor about your problems

:smug


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Anyone know what the stats are right now of the Maidana vs Khan?


Maidana has about 20 more votes at the moment. Khan fans are asleep and i sadly expect Khan to be leading on Friday afternoon/night. Hope i'm wrong ha.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Isn't shitcunt some type of lame insult in the UK? And I'm doing very fine socially. I can tell you must have gotten bullied a lot growing up though and picked on. It's why you're a snitch now and so whiny.


Pretty obvious, in the Stevenson thread he had to explain himself on why his biceps were small (like it matters) when I didn't even ask, clear problems with self-esteem.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Pretty obvious, in the Stevenson thread he had to explain himself on why his biceps were small (like it matters) when I didn't even ask, clear problems with self-esteem.


good point. That's a big give away right there


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana 223 votes ahead, in case anybody wants to know.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Maidana 223 votes ahead, in case anybody wants to know.


:happy


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> :happy


:cheers


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Notice the Mayweather fans are obsessed with 'Money' fighting the awful Madonna. It's bad enough when 'Money' himself hints at these waste of time fights but his fans? Hmmmmm. I can only assume that they know that Khan is perhaps the toughest test for 'Money' stylistically he would have ever faced in his career and they want none of it, they don't want to see their boy lose. Madonna Mayweather is a terrible fight as bad as Ortiz or that Ghost guy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Pretty obvious, in the Stevenson thread he had to explain himself on why his biceps were small (like it matters) when I didn't even ask, clear problems with self-esteem.


Ahh man, such butthurt.
lol no, Johnny took a piss of my biceps because of the personal training thread I was laughing about mine. That's the difference between someone like me and a butthurt, probably escapist from life over here who gets too ratty too easily. I know how to laugh and have no problem admitting it. Learn to chill. But here you are acting like a girl with like 'umm well he said dis, omgz'.

You try so hard to be peoples knight in shining armour like you were last time. Too many emotional instability from you guys.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Duffy said:


> Notice the Mayweather fans are obsessed with 'Money' fighting the awful Madonna. It's bad enough when 'Money' himself hints at these waste of time fights but his fans? Hmmmmm. I can only assume that they know that Khan is perhaps the toughest test for 'Money' stylistically he would have ever faced in his career and they want none of it, they don't want to see their boy lose. Madonna Mayweather is a terrible fight as bad as Ortiz or that Ghost guy.


Madonna lool the diva clan. It's weird how blinded people are, heavily influenced by group-think.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yahoo sports writer Kevin Iole's article about the poll. His pick would be Khan:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...-slim-lead-over-amir-khan-165745281--box.html


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny how Maidana was so far ahead and now Khan is neck and neck with him - you people are so gullible. Floyd will fight Khan - I'd be surprised if he took the Maidana fight. This is just pure promotion


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan takes the lead back! As of the time of this post:

Amir Khan (12522 votes)
50%

Marcos Maidana (12441 votes)
50%.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I really hope Floyd is rigging it in Khan's favour. People aren't paying money to vote so surely he's not liable. This poll has been good for his websites and merchandise exposure.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Mayweather-Khan in Dubai

Mayweather won't be able to resist that A-rab Money!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> Mayweather-Khan in Dubai
> 
> Mayweather won't be able to resist that A-rab Money!


Mayweather's $300m Showtime deal might be enough to live among the working class of the Arab society.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on chino recapturing the lead :good


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> Come on chino recapturing the lead :good


Nah. Maidana is almost 700 votes behind as of the time of this post.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Money stealing from Broner with the poll idea :yep


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I would much prefer maidana but thinking about it, I won't grumble if he fights khan instead.

He has already beaten maidana and if he wins the vote it's fair enough.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

RENE™ best recapture the lead

I anit tryna hear the forum fruitloops say that yes, we khan trash


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

RENE™ still whoopin his AZZ in the espn poll


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> RENE™ still whoopin his AZZ in the espn poll


Well that poll is AZZ, nucca. Khan's gonna be rubbing that AZZ in your face soon boy.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I do hope maidana wins the poll, just to see Floyd have a harder fight if nothing else.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana has nothing to trouble Floyd, we're talking about a guy that got shutout by Devon Alexander, beat by Kotelnik and struggled with an old Morales, I have mad respect for Maidana but he does badly against boxers and couldn't be more tailor made for Floyd. 

At least Khan provides something different if nothing else, much more interesting than watching Floyd potshot another slow brawler for 12 rounds.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Mayweather's $300m Showtime deal might be enough to live among the working class of the Arab society.


 This society is no joke. My Uncle was head of Security for numerous boxers during the 90's and his bodyguard unit visited Arab for a vacation. They had a African-American, a Chinese sniper, 3 Russians(not including my Uncle), a S-Korean Tech guy, 3 Mexicans, and 2 Brazilians. A real international unit. Everyone was fine walking into the main cities, but than one of these big Arab bosses was GIVING away fucking RIMS..........not the $500 dollar ones but the 50,000 dollar ones. This guy was giving away diamond rims for SUV'S like it was candy. Any size, he'll actually FIT the size you want. lol. Shit was nuts. 
The African-American guy in my Uncle's Unit, Marcus, went freaking nuts.. My Uncle had to restrain his ass because Marcus was screaming like crazy. It turned out that the rims were freaking SPREWELL Rims........ Latrell Sprewell was this former NBA player who opened up a rim company, Marcus was actually one of his original partners but Spree screwed him out of the end deal.. so Marcus ended up losing 200,000 instead of making 5 million. Marcus saw those rims and thought Latrell was AT THAT CITY. He was pulling out his gun and wanted my Uncle's unit to go hunting right there... it was surreal.

One of the Russian's in my Uncle's outfit, Vladcyhko, ended up in a Arab Bath House with a bunch of Arab girls all dancing and making him hard....he started jacking off to them in public because he got so horny, he actually shot his load in front of everyone... Arab police didn't like that and they hunt him down and beat him half to death in front of my uncle, while surrounding my Uncle's unit with loaded machine guns. They threw Vladcyhko's half dead body in front of my Uncle and said 'our cities, our laws, no masturbation in public' Vladcyhko hated my Uncle for that, saying 'why didn't you get my back' what the fuck could my Uncle have done? Went against Arab tanks? Shit was unrealistic.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Maidana has nothing to trouble Floyd, we're talking about a guy that got shutout by Devon Alexander, beat by Kotelnik and struggled with an old Morales, I have mad respect for Maidana but he does badly against boxers and couldn't be more tailor made for Floyd.
> 
> At least Khan provides something different if nothing else, much more interesting than watching Floyd potshot another slow brawler for 12 rounds.


kotelnick could have gone either way.

Khan is just a ko waiting to happen. Atleast maidana will make Floyd work all 12 rounds.

I love an upset and maidana has much more chance of pulling the upset imo.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana has a chance to land something big and actually win, we've seen Floyd caught although rarely. Khan has a chance to win a round or two with fast punches.. Nobody who wants Khan thinks he has ANY chance to WIN the fight. Fuck giving Floyd 'something different', who's paying $65 to see someone possibly win a round or two? Neither have a big chance to win, but at least Maidana's chances are above 0%.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> if he fights them one after the other id pay for it...fight madina first though....


Both on the same night. Hell yeah, do it.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

If fans do complain about Mayweather fighting Khan he has no option but to accept the hate, it's a bullshit fight and a pointless victory too. 

Floyd can forget about fighter of the year for 2014.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anybody know the breakdown right now? Maidana must be seriously clawing it back right now.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Anybody know the breakdown right now? Maidana must be seriously clawing it back right now.


Khan has a 678 lead. Not looking good for El Chino.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Khan has a 678 lead. Not looking good for El Chino.


678 really is a small amount if you think about it. Mayweather is the dude who got 2.2m PPV's recently but people really don't give a shit about either fighter here. 
It's night time for UK. Not many will be voting for Khan, Maidana will get another surge.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Khan has a 678 lead. Not looking good for El Chino.


What a fucking joke. Either the poll is being fiddled with or thousands of British Asians are voting about 100 times each. Because I'd say it highly unlikely nigh on impossible that so many people want to see khan vs Mayweather. Literally the worst most laughable fight iv heard of in years.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> What a fucking joke. Either the poll is being fiddled with or thousands of British Asians are voting about 100 times each. Because I'd say it highly unlikely nigh on impossible that so many people want to see khan vs Mayweather. Literally the worst most laughable fight iv heard of in years.


 I agree Khan is a shit fight when you take into account his horrible form and lack of relevant wins in the last 2 years, none at 147. I can't take this fight seriously seeing that Khan is 2-2 in his last 4 and both of his wins were crap. Floyd should be fighting better opposition.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Khan already spanked Maidana. He deserves it more.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks bad in the US only polls for Khan. This could be a real stinker in terms of PPV numbers.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Khan already spanked Maidana. He deserves it more.


Terrible reasoning, Maidana is a better fighter than Khan in 2014. He is an actual WW with a title and is 4-0 while Khan is 2-2 in his last 4 with no wins at 147. And "spanked Maidana " you say?, not really as Khan won by 1 point and 3 on the scorecards (that is 6 rounds each, and 7-5 on the other 2) while Khan went to hospital after the fight.

Ha at deserves it more, i guess to get a shot at Floyd you don't even have to fight at 147, just lose 2 fights at LWW, beat a no name LW and then beat a faded Diaz at catch weight and the Floyd fight is yours.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Terrible reasoning, Maidana is a better fighter than Khan in 2014. He is an actual WW with a title and is 4-0 while Khan is 2-2 in his last 4 with no wins at 147. And "spanked Maidana " you say?, not really as Khan won by 1 point and 3 on the scorecards (that is 6 rounds each, and 7-5 on the other 2) while Khan went to hospital after the fight.
> 
> Ha at deserves it more, i guess to get a shot at Floyd you don't even have to fight at 147, just lose 2 fights at LWW, beat a no name LW and then beat a faded Diaz at catch weight and the Floyd fight is yours.


Maidana has been outclassed twice. He didn't even deserve to be in the ring with Khan the first time. He's a level below. A C class brawler.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Maidana has been outclassed twice. He didn't even deserve to be in the ring with Khan the first time. He's a level below. A C class brawler.


Didn't deserve to be in the ring with him the first time? You have to be a really big Khan fan to think like that


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Maidana has been outclassed twice. He didn't even deserve to be in the ring with Khan the first time. He's a level below. A C class brawler.


You really are a terrible poster, from this comment to all the shit you posted about Broner vs Maidana pre fight and post fight you really haven't got a clue. Idiot.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Didn't deserve to be in the ring with him the first time? You have to be a really big Khan fan to think like that


Khan won at least 10 rounds and never went down. He dominated the fight and had Maidana on the floor like he got shot in the gut with an uzi. It was one sided.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Khan won at least 10 rounds and never went down. He dominated the fight and had Maidana on the floor like he got shot in the gut with an uzi. It was one sided.


Ha at Khan winning 10 rounds. You could give Maidana rounds 3(close),6,7,10,11(some score this for Khan, i didn't) and 12. Round 10 was a 10-8 round so it was just like a KD. You are a fool, do you know that?.

Khan vs Maidana was a great fight where in spots Khan dominated rounds (1,2,5,8 and 9) the actual fight was close though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ha at Khan winning 10 rounds. You could give Maidana rounds 3(close),6,7,10,11(some score this for Khan, i didn't) and 12. Round 10 was a 10-8 round so it was just like a KD. You are a fool, do you know that?.
> 
> Khan vs Maidana was a great fight where in spots Khan dominated rounds (1,2,5,8 and 9) the actual fight was close though.


His views on RENE™ have been deluded ever since RENE™ beat the r&b singer's AZZ


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Khan won at least 10 rounds and never went down. He dominated the fight and had Maidana on the floor like he got shot in the gut with an uzi. It was one sided.


Whoa.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> His views on RENE™ have been deluded ever since RENE™ beat the r&b singer's AZZ


who, mine or his?, ha.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> who, mien or his?, ha.


"SouthPaw"


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "SouthPaw"


Good, ha thought so. has he always been this bad a poster or is he just trolling?. He can't honestly believe the shit that he posts surely?.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I called him a C class brawler before and after the Broner fight because that's what he is. An unskilled brawler.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Good, ha thought so. has he always been this bad a poster or is he just trolling?. He can't honestly believe the shit that he posts surely?.


good poster until you talk to him about RENE™

he's incredibly bitter at RENE™

"SouthPaw" is perhaps the biggest backer of the r&b singer



SouthPaw said:


> I called him a C class brawler before and after the Broner fight because that's what he is. An unskilled brawler.


Then Adrien would be less than an unskilled brawler


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I just read that Khan took the lead. Fuck if I want to see Mayweather/Chino. I can't see Chino landing shit. It'll be Mayweather/Canelo all over again. Chino's stamina isn't good enough to put the kind of pressure Mares did on Moreno for 12 rounds. At least with Khan we might see a competitive 5 rounds until he gets knocked-out or buzzed and biked. Either way, both of these fights are trash. I'd rather see Mayweather take on the dude that beat Devon's ass--Shawn Porter. If anyone deserves it more, it's him.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> good poster until you talk to him about RENE™
> 
> he's incredibly bitter at RENE™
> 
> ...


Absolutely! As long as we recognize Maidana as an unskilled brawler who got outclassed against the two B level guys he fought.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

A guy like Alexander who has lost against every reasonable opponent blanks Maidana. Khan dominates him and has him on the floor. 140 lb club fighter Lopez puts him down and hurts him repeatedly. Headcase Ortiz has him on the ground three times.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, I just read that Khan took the lead. Fuck if I want to see Mayweather/Chino. I can't see Chino landing shit. It'll be Mayweather/Canelo all over again. Chino's stamina isn't good enough to put the kind of pressure Mares did on Moreno for 12 rounds. At least with Khan we might see a competitive 5 rounds until he gets knocked-out or buzzed and biked. Either way, both of these fights are trash. I'd rather see Mayweather take on the dude that beat Devon's ass--Shawn Porter. If anyone deserves it more, it's him.


Does he even want it?

He still real young


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I called him a C class brawler before and after the Broner fight because that's what he is. An unskilled brawler.


What is all this a,b,c shit, yeah Maidana ain't elite but he is a good fighter. A very exciting fighter as well and has underrated talent not just power. Just ask AB.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> What is all this a,b,c shit, yeah Maidana ain't elite but he is a good fighter. A very exciting fighter as well and has underrated talent not just power. Just ask AB.


Maidana's plenty exciting. I'd rather watch him than Rigondeaux, Ward, or most other "skill" guys. That doesn't make him good.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> A guy like Alexander who has lost against every reasonable opponent blanks Maidana. Khan dominates him and has him on the floor. 140 lb club fighter Lopez puts him down and hurts him repeatedly. Headcase Ortiz has him on the ground three times.


The only fight you can talk bad about him in was the Devon fight, that was an awful performance but its only one. Again Khan did not dominate vs Maidana. You need to rewatch that fight ha. He whopped Ortiz,Lopez, Karass and broner. All solid wins.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Maidana's plenty exciting. I'd rather watch him than Rigondeaux, Ward, or most other "skill" guys. That doesn't make him good.


If Maidana wasn't "good" he wouldn't be where he is today as a World level Boxer on the big TV stations, he would have never made it big. you are either a Maidana hater or 100% clueless. Please take your pick.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Khan won at least 10 rounds and never went down. He dominated the fight and had Maidana on the floor like he got shot in the gut with an uzi. It was one sided.


I am guessing you went to bathroom at the end of the fight. Khan was almost stopped.

Even ignoring that, by your logic, Canelo should never been chosen as Floyds opponent because when the fight happened it was one sided. Pretty disrespectful of the guy to say he didn't deserve to be in the ring in the first place.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Does he even want it?
> 
> He still real young


Fuck if I know, but he definitely deserves the fight more. I'm pretty sure Alexander was a favorite and Porter comes out of nowhere and dominates him. I'd rather see him get the fight than either Khan or Maidana. Guy is definitely improving every fight, so it might make more sense if they let him keep gaining skill as he's a young dude.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

A "glass jawed" Khan who didn't go down vs Maidana and had Maidana on the ground.


I told everyone before the Floyd fight Canelo wasn't that good and he was an average fighter.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck if I know, but he definitely deserves the fight more. I'm pretty sure Alexander was a favorite and Porter comes out of nowhere and dominates him. I'd rather see him get the fight than either Khan or Maidana. Guy is definitely improving every fight, so it might make more sense if they let him keep gaining skill as he's a young dude.


I think he could get it in 2015 if he continues his good work.

It would look a lot like Floyd-Chavez


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck if I know, but he definitely deserves the fight more. I'm pretty sure Alexander was a favorite and Porter comes out of nowhere and dominates him. I'd rather see him get the fight than either Khan or Maidana. Guy is definitely improving every fight, so it might make more sense if they let him keep gaining skill as he's a young dude.


Yeah if he keeps improving id like to see him up against Floyd. Alexander's lucky he didnt get rendered unconscious in that fight.

Not enough name value in Porter yet for them to fight though. Like you id prefer to see him fight Porter instead of khan or maidana.

I was thinking Porter should fight Thurman as that'd be a solid test for both of em, and a close fight


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan's got about an 1800 vote lead now.

So I guess that's about done. Maidana has to hope for a miracle.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Khan's got about an 1800 vote lead now.
> 
> So I guess that's about done. Maidana has to hope for a miracle.


Where can you vote? I want to register my vote for Maidana....


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> Where can you vote? I want to register my vote for Maidana....


http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/

To vote, it will prompt you to sign in to your twitter or facebook account. You must have one of these to vote.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

burn1 said:


> http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/
> 
> To vote, it will prompt you to sign in to your twitter or facebook account. You must have one of these to vote.


WTF? What is the obbession with twitter and facebook....good job my wife has them.....


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Khan's got about an 1800 vote lead now.
> 
> So I guess that's about done. Maidana has to hope for a miracle.


Praise God.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Terrible reasoning, Maidana is a better fighter than Khan in 2014. He is an actual WW with a title and is 4-0 while Khan is 2-2 in his last 4 with no wins at 147. And "spanked Maidana " you say?, not really as Khan won by 1 point and 3 on the scorecards (that is 6 rounds each, and 7-5 on the other 2) while Khan went to hospital after the fight.
> 
> Ha at deserves it more, i guess to get a shot at Floyd you don't even have to fight at 147, just lose 2 fights at LWW, beat a no name LW and then beat a faded Diaz at catch weight and the Floyd fight is yours.


Why are we funding this shit tho? We are basically just giving the two of them millions each for any old shit. Because as fans we get absolutely nothing out of this joke. I seriously hope it flops massively in the States.

You are absolutely correct about the rediculousness of khan getting the shot on current form. It's a mockery and a slap in the face to hard working deserving fighters who can't get breaks. And it totally devalues the 'Mayweather lottery' if you can get a fight by going 2-2 from last 4 one being life and death vs a blown up ancient feather fisted gatekeeper. There's seriously some bulllshit going on if that's the case


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It's high time Floyd scored an exciting finish where he shows he has that killer finishing ability we rarely see.
I love Floyd's masterclasses but much as Maidana is 100% more deserving,the fight would be like Rocky V.
Maidana had too much power for Floyd not to respect it and fight in his usual style and Chino will spend 12 rounds punching fresh air,whilst I believe all Floyd has to do is whisper into Khan's ear "Me and Frochy gonna fuck your wife all night after this" and Khan will decide this is going to be a six round fight maximum and really go for it,even if the last thing he sees is G..NT followed by stars.

Of course that could be because he wants home early to go on Skype to watch Carl,Floyd and Mrs Khan.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Done fucked up wit double post


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's high time Floyd scored an exciting finish where he shows he has that killer finishing ability we rarely see.
> I love Floyd's masterclasses but much as Maidana is 100% more deserving,the fight would be like Rocky V.
> Maidana had too much power for Floyd not to respect it and fight in his usual style and Chino will spend 12 rounds punching fresh air,whilst I believe all Floyd has to do is whisper into Khan's ear "Me and Frochy gonna fuck your wife all night after this" and Khan will decide this is going to be a six round fight maximum and really go for it,even if the last thing he sees is G..NT followed by stars.
> 
> Of course that could be because he wants home early to go on Skype to watch Carl,Floyd and Mrs Khan.


Chino would get KOed by a body shot if Floyd pushed for it. Feather fisted arm puncher Khan had him rolling on the floor in agony from one of his pillows imaging what Floyd would do.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

The poll is a fucking joke and it's rigged. Khan's been the opponent since he started running his mouth about having signed his contract. NO WAY people want to see Khan over Maidana.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Marif said:


> Chino would get KOed by a body shot if Floyd pushed for it. Feather fisted arm puncher Khan had him rolling on the floor in agony from one of his pillows imaging what Floyd would do.


I hear this about every Maidana fight and i mean EVERY Maidana fight as if he has 5 losses by KO and all you have to do his touch him and you get a KO win. He can be dropped but he gets up and fights even tougher. Never been stopped. Terrible post.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

The 2 piece that Khan hit Marcos with was fucking beautiful. Poetic, even. Cortez could have waived off the fight when he lifted Maidana's gloves and he sort of dipped and winced. Record books woulda had Khan TKO1 Maidana.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

KO_VALEV said:


> The poll is a fucking joke and it's rigged. Khan's been the opponent since he started running his mouth about having signed his contract. NO WAY people want to see Khan over Maidana.


Khan, for as shit he has been since 2011 and doesn't warrant a fight with Floyd has a large fan base, mostly moronic fans who only like him because he is famous.

Its a sad state of Boxing if a Boxer like Khan can lose his last 2 title fights at LWW, beat a LW no name then almost lose to Diaz at CW but still get a WW title shot and mega fight with the top name in Boxing. He has no wins at WW, no ranking. i won't moan any more as it is what it is but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. I can't take Floyd vs Khan seriously. Floyd gains nothing in beating this version of Khan.


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I hear this about every Maidana fight and i mean EVERY Maidana fight as if he has 5 losses by KO and all you have to do his touch him and you get a KO win. He can be dropped but he gets up and fights even tougher. Never been stopped. Terrible post.


We are talking about floyd fucking Mayweather not tough journey men like Soto or Jlo


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

KO_VALEV said:


> The 2 piece that Khan hit Marcos with was fucking beautiful. Poetic, even. Cortez could have waived off the fight when he lifted Maidana's gloves and he sort of dipped and winced. Record books woulda had Khan TKO1 Maidana.


Maidana got up, would have been a bad call by Cortez because there wasn't much left in the round. maidana deserves credit for surviving and fighting hard for the remaining 11 rounds because as you say that double body shot from Khan was devastating. in fact you could argue that won Khan the fight. It was a game changer for sure, took some steam of Maidana for the rest of the fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Marif said:


> We are talking about floyd fucking Mayweather not tough journey men like Soto or Jlo


i disagree with you that Floyd KO's Maidana. can't see it.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Maidana got up, would have been a bad call by Cortez because there wasn't much left in the round. maidana deserves credit for surviving and fighting hard for the remaining 11 rounds because as you say that double body shot from Khan was devastating. in fact you could argue that won Khan the fight. It was a game changer for sure, took some steam of Maidana for the rest of the fight.


I'm not saying it SHOULD have been stopped, but it COULD have and Cortez would have been justified. When a ref does the final check (lifting of the gloves) and the fighter shows visibly pain, the ref is in the right to call it off.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

KO_VALEV said:


> I'm not saying it SHOULD have been stopped, but it COULD have and Cortez would have been justified. When a ref does the final check (lifting of the gloves) and the fighter shows visibly pain, the ref is in the right to call it off.


Just checked it again, you are right maidana does this weird face pull after Cortez lifts his gloves but he does say yes when Cortez asks him if he wants to continue and i guess that was enough for Cortez. Glad it wasn't stopped anyway as it turned into a classic.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

KO_VALEV said:


> The poll is a fucking joke and it's rigged. Khan's been the opponent since he started running his mouth about having signed his contract. NO WAY people want to see Khan over Maidana.


It's not rigged. Khan's fan base has been voting in numbers.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Just checked it again, you are right maidana does this weird face pull after Cortez lifts his gloves but he does say yes when Cortez asks him if he wants to continue and i guess that was enough for Cortez. Glad it wasn't stopped anyway as it turned into a classic.


More alarming was Maidana keeping a poker face, then bending over because the pain was too much. But yeah, it went on to become a classic.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

KO_VALEV said:


> More alarming was Maidana keeping a poker face, then bending over because the pain was too much. But yeah, it went on to become a classic.


Just lucky that Maidana is a tough cunt, that would have finished off most.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Khan, for as shit he has been since 2011 and doesn't warrant a fight with Floyd has a large fan base, mostly moronic fans who only like him because he is famous.


If you're honest mate,the reason he has a large fan base isn't because he's "famous".

I like his fights and he is great entertainment but he lost most of the undecided fans over the last couple years with his inability to pull of the arrogance act.
Totally understand why he tried it but he couldn't pull it off and was much more appealing when he played the humble act.

My position is clear mate.Khan does not deserve this fight but I think a few rounds of Floyd-Khan would be much better than Floyd playing matador for 12 rounds against a guy who has as much chance of winning as Khan.
Chino is more deserving,but let's not get carried away.It's not like he has a list of top scalps on his tomahawk at 147.He just happened to deliver the most satisfying victory for the majority of fans in many years.
Unfair? Definitely.True? Sadly yes.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> If you're honest mate,the reason he has a large fan base isn't because he's "famous".
> 
> I like his fights and he is great entertainment but he lost most of the undecided fans over the last couple years with his inability to pull of the arrogance act.
> Totally understand why he tried it but he couldn't pull it off and was much more appealing when he played the humble act.
> ...


His fame as a lot do with his twitter followers, he has been famous in the UK since the age of 17, on every TV channel on loads of shit TV shows so there's people who know him even though they haven't ever watched him in a boxing ring but i can't disagree with the rest of your post and between 2009-2011 Khan was a top fighter and very exciting.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> His fame as a lot do with his twitter followers, he has been famous in the UK since the age of 17, on every TV channel on loads of shit TV shows so there's people who know him even though they haven't ever watched him in a boxing ring but i can't disagree with the rest of your post and between 2009-2011 Khan was a top fighter and very exciting.


.
I'm not actually contradicting you mate.I'm just saying that he has many followers for a particular reason.He is quite understandably a big idol to the Asian boxing community worldwide and that's a growing faction.
Many more young Asians follow boxing and participate because of Khan,and that's no bad thing but he's very much lost the appeal he had pre-Prescott to fans who liked him just because he was a nice kid with good ability who won an excellent silver medal rather than because of his ethnicity.
You get me?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> The poll is a fucking joke and it's rigged. Khan's been the opponent since he started running his mouth about having signed his contract. NO WAY people want to see Khan over Maidana.


Khan's fans have came and voted their ass off :verysad


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> .
> I'm not actually contradicting you mate.I'm just saying that he has many followers for a particular reason.He is quite understandably a big idol to the Asian boxing community worldwide and that's a growing faction.
> Many more young Asians follow boxing and participate because of Khan,and that's no bad thing but he's very much lost the appeal he had pre-Prescott to fans who liked him just because he was a nice kid with good ability who won an excellent silver medal rather than because of his ethnicity.
> You get me?


Yeah i get ya, totally right about the Asians fans. Its just a shame Khan is 2-2 in his last 4 with no wins at 147 (no form either). i just can't get excited or even interested. but maybe i will closer the fight gets?.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan 55 percent 18061
Maidana 45 percent 14492


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

alza1988 said:


> Khan 55 percent 18061
> Maidana 45 percent 14492


The dream is over, unless Floyd ignores his own fucking vote which i can't see. Khan doesn't deserve it but i wish him well and i hope he makes a fight of it, all you can ask for.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> The dream is over, unless Floyd ignores his own fucking vote which i can't see. Khan doesn't deserve it but i wish him well and i hope he makes a fight of it, all you can ask for.


ffs

The worst part will be Floyd saying "its what the fans wanted" atsch


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> ffs
> 
> The worst part will be Floyd saying "its what the fans wanted" atsch


Yep, that is going to be painful for sure. Like i said earlier though Its just a shame Khan is 2-2 in his last 4 with no wins at 147 (no form either). i just can't get excited or even interested. But maybe i will closer the fight gets?.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep, that is going to be painful for sure. Like i said earlier though Its just a shame Khan is 2-2 in his last 4 with no wins at 147 (no form either). i just can't get excited or even interested. But maybe i will closer the fight gets?.


I think Khan talks enough bullshit to get people interested. As hardcores we obviously know better. But it's not like I'm going to miss the fight either


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

alza1988 said:


> Khan 55 percent 18061
> Maidana 45 percent 14492





shenmue said:


> The dream is over, unless Floyd ignores his own fucking vote which i can't see. Khan doesn't deserve it but i wish him well and i hope he makes a fight of it, all you can ask for.





turbotime said:


> ffs
> 
> The worst part will be Floyd saying "its what the fans wanted" atsch


I don't know if Floyd is taking the ESPN votes into account, which he should since it's a larger sample with less bias

ESPN is working with a *much larger sample* with 62,106 votes total

38506 for RENE™
23600 for paneer Amir

if you total up the ESPN votes with his official site's votes it comes out to:

52998 for RENE™
41661 paneer Amir

if tomorrow is the final day to vote, paneer Amir's virtually has no chance of catching up in the grand total


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't know if he's taking the ESPN votes into account
> 
> ESPN is working with a *much larger sample* with 62,106 votes total
> 
> ...


This is great news.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yeah i get ya, totally right about the Asians fans. Its just a shame Khan is 2-2 in his last 4 with no wins at 147 (no form either). i just can't get excited or even interested. but maybe i will closer the fight gets?.


I'm convinced Showtime have told Floyd they'd like to see a different type of fight where a KO is a real possibility.Khan does not deserve this fight but I suspect he'll be more adept at taking the fight to Floyd than Ortiz albeit in a similar vein.
Hopefully, this will bring out a different Floyd to the one who will have Maidana hitting fresh air for 12 rounds.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I think Khan talks enough bullshit to get people interested. As hardcores we obviously know better. But it's not like I'm going to miss the fight either


Yep, no doubt i'll be watching as well even with all the shit I've typed ha. I love Boxing.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm convinced Showtime have told Floyd they'd like to see a different type of fight where a KO is a real possibility.Khan does not deserve this fight but I suspect he'll be more adept at taking the fight to Floyd than Ortiz albeit in a similar vein.
> Hopefully, this will bring out a different Floyd to the one who will have Maidana hitting fresh air for 12 rounds.


If he doesn't KO Khan he won't get much credit for this fight really as Khan is in shit form, has no wins at 147 and has no title. In fact yes the only thing Floyd can gain from this is a KO victory. Even someone like Maidana he would gain another title to go towards his stats, another Champion derailed, another in form fighter beat and a bit of Broner revenge. the More i type, the more i realize how shit and pointless this Khan fight is.

I was gonna say money, but Floyd's getting paid shitloads whoever he fights in his next 4 fights surely ha.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

If they include the ESPN poll maidana is shitting all over him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Luf said:


> If they include the ESPN poll maidana is shitting all over him.


Don't think Floyd will as the Cunt has not mentioned that ESPN vote once.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd always wanted Khan anyway.....


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Don't think Floyd will as the Cunt has not mentioned that ESPN vote once.


tbh I totally agree with what he's done. His choices are fight the most deserving or fight the one who beat him.

I would ratherr see maidana as he has a higher chance of beating Floyd obviously.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Maidana is beating the shit out of Khan in the ESPN poll, 62-38.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Luf said:


> tbh I totally agree with what he's done. His choices are fight the most deserving or fight the one who beat him.
> 
> I would ratherr see maidana as he has a higher chance of beating Floyd obviously.


He did beat Maidana but is it really relevant in 2014?, i guess to casuals it will be which is a shame but we all know that win means little now on recent form and especially seeing that Maidana an actual WW now with 5 or 6 fights at the weight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't know if Floyd is taking the ESPN votes into account, which he should since it's a larger sample with less bias
> 
> ESPN is working with a *much larger sample* with 62,106 votes total
> 
> ...


idk why Floyd would be looking at ESPN's poll


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't know if Floyd is taking the ESPN votes into account, which he should since it's a larger sample with less bias
> 
> ESPN is working with a *much larger sample* with 62,106 votes total
> 
> ...


Dude, no need to peddle that poll, it's ESPN. A losing battle for any Brit. Brits don't even have access to that poll by the way because they use ESPN.co.uk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk why Floyd would be looking at ESPN's poll


more people

The votes on his site are a biased sample as britfags primarily follow Floyd through his social media



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *Dude, no need to peddle that poll, it's ESPN.* A losing battle for any Brit. Brits don't even have access to that poll by the way because they use ESPN.co.uk


stupid piece of advice

Americans buy more PPVs


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> more people
> 
> The votes on his site are a biased sample as britfags primarily follow Floyd through his social media
> 
> ...


But you're completely ignoring UK's and other countries. Khan has UK, somewhat Pakistan and Arabia based on who can afford it, willing to watch the fight. This fight would set UAE on fire.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> more people
> 
> The votes on his site are a biased sample as britfags primarily follow Floyd through his social media
> 
> ...


If he was going to look at ESPN's poll, he wouldn't have made his own poll


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> But you're completely ignoring UK's and other countries. Khan has UK, somewhat Pakistan and Arabia based on who can afford it, willing to watch the fight. This fight would set UAE on fire.


I accounted for the UK votes in my earlier post.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't know if Floyd is taking the ESPN votes into account, which he should since it's a larger sample with less bias
> 
> ESPN is working with a *much larger sample* with 62,106 votes total
> 
> ...


The ESPN poll isn't just Americans; it includes votes from all over the world.



bballchump11 said:


> If he was going to look at ESPN's poll, he wouldn't have made his own poll


I hope you're wrong.

The best part of a Floyd-paneer Amir fight is it would kill the myth of any ol whack AZZ with a jab being able to trouble Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I hope you're wrong.
> 
> The best part of a Floyd-paneer Amir fight is it would kill the myth of any ol whack AZZ with a jab being able to trouble Floyd.


I hope I'm wrong too :-(

I'd watch both fights, but it'll be hard for me to justify the Khan fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope I'm wrong too :-(
> 
> I'd watch both fights, but it'll be hard for me to justify the Khan fight


first Floyd fight I wouldn't pay for


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> first Floyd fight I wouldn't pay for


yeah I've paid for the last 3 and went to the bar for Ortiz which I would have paid for if given the chance. I'll be going to the bar for Khant


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I accounted for the UK votes in my earlier post.
> 
> The ESPN poll isn't just Americans; it includes votes from all over the world.


These statements fall flat based on the fact that people from abroad, well a good proportion of them probably didn't even see the ESPN thing either.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> These statements fall flat based on the fact that people from abroad, well a good proportion of them probably didn't even see the ESPN thing either.


what makes you so sure that Floyd's website attracts a lot of foreigners, not just brits


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what makes you so sure that Floyd's website attracts a lot of foreigners, not just brits


Because it's more neutral, whereas ESPN.com is straight up American, so much so that ESPN have a different website with different content in the form of ESPN.co.uk etc. Have a good think about this stuff, you're a smart guy you don't need others to think for you.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Because it's more neutral, whereas ESPN.com is straight up American, so much so that ESPN have a different website with different content in the form of ESPN.co.uk etc. Have a good think about this stuff, you're a smart guy you don't need others to think for you.


not convinced

brits don't follow regular ESPN

but they follow paneer Amir and Floyd on twitter/facebook. paneer's crying and Floyd's posts funnel a british heavy vote onto Floyd's site


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> not convinced
> 
> brits don't follow regular ESPN
> 
> but they follow paneer Amir and Floyd on twitter/facebook. paneer's crying and Floyd's posts funnel a british heavy vote onto Floyd's site


Well I guess you answered your own question. Having a think back at what you've written just now.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Update, I actually forgot that I really like Maidana. I was blinded by being a Khan fan. 

Maidana did something that will make me a big fan for life...owned Broner 1. By beating him 2. By knocking him down twice 3. Brushing his hair after the match 4. doing the karma fucking Broner in the ass thing 5. Providing CHB with its best thread ever, the Maidana-Broner meme thread.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't believe people think this is a genuine vote anyway. It's clear it was always khan he was going to fight without any shitty rigged vote


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Update, I actually forgot that I really like Maidana. I was blinded by being a Khan fan.
> 
> Maidana did something that will make me a big fan for life...owned Broner 1. By beating him 2. By knocking him down twice 3. Brushing his hair after the match 4. doing the karma fucking Broner in the ass thing 5. Providing CHB with its best thread ever, the Maidana-Broner meme thread.


Good to know, Maidana isn't the bum some on here like to label him. Not elite yes but a top fighter. The Devon fight always gets mentioned but its only one bad performance. Been in so many great fights and has some good wins.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

TBH how can anyone not like Maidana? And I always backed Maidana to expose Broner


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know the breakdown yet?


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Anyone know the breakdown yet?


"It's all over but the crying".

Amir Khan (19746 votes)
57%

Marcos Maidana (15068 votes)
43%


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Update, I actually forgot that I really like Maidana. I was blinded by being a Khan fan.
> 
> Maidana did something that will make me a big fan for life...owned Broner 1. By beating him 2. By knocking him down twice 3. *Brushing his hair after the match* 4. doing the karma fucking Broner in the ass thing 5. Providing CHB with its best thread ever, the Maidana-Broner meme thread.


Actually, it was Robert Garcia that did it. Totally disrespectful and cunt move by RG. Dude just took a beating. Hate AB all you want, but he does risk his life for our entertainment.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> "It's all over but the crying".
> 
> Amir Khan (19746 votes)
> 57%
> ...














KO_VALEV said:


> Actually, it was Robert Garcia that did it. Totally disrespectful and cunt move by RG. Dude just took a beating. Hate AB all you want, but he does risk his life for our entertainment.


He doesn't risk his life for *our* entertainment, he's not a professional entertainer.

I'm not one of those people who would talk trash about Broner on here and then suck his cock in real life. 'Mad props for you bro for stepping in the ring and becoming champ'. atsch


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He doesn't risk his life for *our* entertainment, he's not a professional entertainer.
> 
> I'm not one of those people who would talk trash about Broner on here and then suck his cock in real life. 'Mad props for you bro for stepping in the ring and becoming champ'. atsch


Boxing is a sport. A sport is entertainment. You might not like the shit he says or does, but he does it to entertain people (obviously on top of escaping the streets and making money).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Boxing is a sport. A sport is entertainment. You might not like the shit he says or does, but he does it to entertain people (obviously on top of escaping the streets and making money).


He was in boxing since he was 4 years old, had risen to US amateur level. He was raised as a boxer, of course he'd go into boxing if there's a paycheck available to him because he's shit at everything else, so he did it for him. I don't respect him as a person for throwing money down the toilet, beating a granny up and being a general douche - all in the name of what? Entertainment, right? He is the type of person who would never feel remorse of any sort. He entertains people as a bonus thing, he's not a professional entertainer, he's a professional boxer. You're confusing the two as an entertainers primary direct role is to entertain, that's not Broner.

I just don't go by this 'I respect any man who steps foot into the ring' b.s. I have a respect for human beings but my respect isn't offered as cheaply as that.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I never cared who won the poll. It was a stupid idea to begin with.

Something Broner would do.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd playing many especially Khan supporters for suckas. He knew who he was gonna fight for quite sometime now.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

techks said:


> Floyd playing many especially Khan supporters for suckas. He knew who he was gonna fight for quite sometime now.


And no one really gives a shit about the fight, so he's had to try and drum up some extra interest.

There's no guarantee this fight even goes PPV on Britian.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It´s Khan. It was always Khan, Floyd just tried to make some suspense about it but it was more boring than anything. We´ll get the fight we always knew we would.....


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> It´s Khan. It was always Khan, Floyd just tried to make some suspense about it but it was more boring than anything. We´ll get the fight we always knew we would.....


yep


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Shouldn't be long till the next opponent is announced May 3rd is only 12 weeks away .


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

alza1988 said:


> Shouldn't be long till the next opponent is announced May 3rd is only 12 weeks away .


It's Khan and probably always was. It's just a bullshit fight, people know that and don't really give a shit about it, so they needed to do something to generate some kind of interest in it, innit.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

burn1 said:


> "It's all over but the crying".
> 
> Amir Khan (19746 votes)
> 57%
> ...


that foo really caught up on Floyd's site


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan winning the poll is a good enough reason to fight him next imo.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Luf said:


> Khan winning the poll is a good enough reason to fight him next imo.


and it shows how gullible boxing fans are

their subjective minds can justify anything


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

if Floyd's going to temporarily discontinue his streak of fighting someone coming off a hyped win, at least do it on a fighter who's pretty alpha not lazafart's cousin


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> and it shows how gullible boxing fans are
> 
> their subjective minds can justify anything


I think it's a shite fight and khan has nothing to offer. But it seems I'm in the minority and enough people have called for the khan fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Luf said:


> I think it's a shite fight and khan has nothing to offer. But it seems I'm in the minority and enough people have called for the khan fight.


C´mon, you are not in the minority, Floyd´s poll is the only place where Khan is ahead of anyone, no one wants to see Floyd vs Khan, even though it´s fair to say that Floyd has not too many options anyway....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> C´mon, you are not in the minority, Floyd´s poll is the only place where Khan is ahead of anyone, no one wants to see Floyd vs Khan, even though it´s fair to say that Floyd has not too many options anyway....


Floyd vs







:deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, I mean why it has to be Khan ? Why Khan ???? I simply don´t get it.lol


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

It is strange as hell that Khan beat Maidana by such a wide margin on Floyd's poll. Every other poll I saw had Maidana up big time.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> Of course, I mean why it has to be Khan ? Why Khan ???? I simply don´t get it.lol


because some **** ran around saying Yes, We Khan to promote his election


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> C´mon, you are not in the minority, Floyd´s poll is the only place where Khan is ahead of anyone, no one wants to see Floyd vs Khan, even though it´s fair to say that Floyd has not too many options anyway....


Floyd's poll is the only place that counts though. If most people wanted Maidana he'd have won the poll.

Not what I wanted but I can't blame a man for taking on the fighter who won the poll.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?p=14219344#post14219344


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Dammit. There better be matchups between Broner-Maidana-Thurman-Porter and Lara-Kirkland on the undercard.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

alza1988 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?p=14219344#post14219344


I think there's enough people on boxing scene + overnight to turn the votes around so Maidana wins. The figure that we're at now really is the last hurrah for Khan fans.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think there's enough people on boxing scene + overnight to turn the votes around so Maidana wins. The figure that we're at now really is the last hurrah for Khan fans.


No mate, no need to worry anymore as a Khan fan. maidana ain't getting over 5K more votes than Khan in the next 8 hours or so.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

should be announced this week eh...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> No mate, no need to worry anymore as a Khan fan. maidana ain't getting over 5K more votes than Khan in the next 8 hours or so.


:yikes is that what the difference is? You never know. Maidana fans may have Froch-like championship round finishing abilities.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think there's enough people on boxing scene + overnight to turn the votes around so Maidana wins. The figure that we're at now really is the last hurrah for Khan fans.


Don't think the poll is up overnight mate think it's 12pm eastern time under 8 hours to go .


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like Khan will be owning Maidana for a second time.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan 19931
Maidana 15283

4648


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Looks like Khan will be owning Maidana for a second time.


Didn't own him the first time, won a great fight though in fairness to him. no owning though unless getting sent to hospital is owning.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

So when's this rigged poll closing then? Poor Maidana, he was never in the running in the first place.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> So when's this rigged poll closing then? Poor Maidana, he was never in the running in the first place.


Don't think he ever was, Khan was hand picked a few months back as Floyd fancies an easy fight and a KO win after a few tough fights on paper. not saying he is ducking maidana but Khan is in the worse from off the two.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Luf said:


> Khan winning the poll is a good enough reason to fight him next imo.


:lol: No it's not. I'd rather they just be honest and give the real reason - Khan being the bigger attraction. This smokescreen of a poll just insults intelligence.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

alza1988 said:


> Khan 19931
> Maidana 15283
> 
> 4648


Maidana is closing the gap already.

I can't even vote.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> :lol: No it's not. I'd rather they just be honest and give the real reason - Khan being the bigger attraction. This smokescreen of a poll just insults intelligence.


Yep very true, there was ironically good enough reasons to pick Maidana 3 top 10-15 WW wins and WBA champ. Compared to Khan's zero wins at 147 and 2-2 in his last 4.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> :lol: No it's not. I'd rather they just be honest and give the real reason - Khan being the bigger attraction. This smokescreen of a poll just insults intelligence.


I'd be unable to justify it without the poll. It's his worst opponent since Brussels.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Don't think he ever was, Khan was hand picked a few months back as Floyd fancies an easy fight and a KO win after a few tough fights on paper. not saying he is ducking maidana but Khan is in the worse from off the two.


Yup. Although I admit that I'd rather see Khan fight him because Khan, if at his absolute best, would at least present a different challenge. Maidana is easily the more deserving, but he wouldn't even be remotely competitive either. Floyd's fought countless better versions of him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Maidana is closing the gap already.
> 
> I can't even vote.


Na, maidana won't close the gap. its too wide no worries.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 22h
People need to stop crying


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Didn't own him the first time, won a great fight though in fairness to him. no owning though unless getting sent to hospital is owning.


Maidana is losing the poll vs. Khan, just like he lost the fight. He'll make a late push to make it look competitive, but he never really had a chance.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Yup. Although I admit that I'd rather see Khan fight him because Khan, if at his absolute best, would at least present a different challenge. Maidana is easily the more deserving, but he wouldn't even be remotely competitive either. Floyd's fought countless better versions of him.


Agree but Khan is a shot fighter, this isn't the 2010-11 version. This version of Maidana will do better than this version of Khan. i know not many will agree with me but its the way i see it after watching there last few fights. The Devon fight pre Garcia trained him clouds peoples opinion's on Maidana, that was the worst Maidana, he is improved since for sure.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Maidana is closing the gap already.
> 
> I can't even vote.


I noticed that mate the last few hiours can't see that poll getting a closer gap than 4k though only 7hrs to go .

http://www.mayweatherpromotions.com/fan-vote/who-should-floyd-mayweather-fight-next/
Voting will end on Sun . Feb 9th , 2014 at 11.59pm ET .


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Agree but Khan is a shot fighter, this isn't the 2010-11 version. This version of Maidana will do better than this version of Khan. i know not many will agree with me but its the way i see it after watching there last few fights. The Devon fight pre Garcia trained him clouds peoples opinion's on Maidana, that was the worst Maidana, he is improved since for sure.


I agree. That Khan is long gone and, in all probability, Maidana would make it more competitive. I guess, being a Khan fan, I'd just like to see it for the spectacle it would be. If there's a chance he could show his old self for just a few rounds, I'd prefer it over Maidana putting on a brave showing.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Agree but Khan is a shot fighter, this isn't the 2010-11 version. This version of Maidana will do better than this version of Khan. i know not many will agree with me but its the way i see it after watching there last few fights. The Devon fight pre Garcia trained him clouds peoples opinion's on Maidana, that was the worst Maidana, he is improved since for sure.


It's the same damn Maidana. He was never a scrub to begin with; he just had a terrible night against Alexander.

I don't buy that he's managed to morph into a better fighter than he was. Not at this stage of his career.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 22h
> People need to stop crying


That was about people abusing him on Twitter for lying about his sparring with Ward.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> It's the same damn Maidana. He was never a scrub to begin with; he just had a terrible night against Alexander.
> 
> I don't buy that he's managed to morph into a better fighter than he was. Not at this stage of his career.


He has improved small things, jab, better use of combination throwing and is more unpredictable as he doesn't just unload the overhand right. Its noticeable when you watch his last few and then watch the Khan and Morales fights.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> I agree. That Khan is long gone and, in all probability, Maidana would make it more competitive. I guess, being a Khan fan, I'd just like to see it for the spectacle it would be. If there's a chance he could show his old self for just a few rounds, I'd prefer it over Maidana putting on a brave showing.


Nothing wrong with your reasoning mate, i just can't get excited or interested about it but like you say maybe he performs well again and hopefully he does.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

#YesWeKhan 
#FuckDaHaterz 
#MoneyTeam 
#TBE 
#TheresOnlyOneAmirKhan 
#SkySports 
#ShoSports 
#Mayday2014 
#Checkhookboxing


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He has improved small things, jab, better use of combination throwing and is more unpredictable as he doesn't just unload the overhand right. Its noticeable when you watch his last few and then watch the Khan and Morales fights.


Everything he's doing right now is working. When he's tested again and forced to step outside of his new comfort level, he won't look all that different from what he has been for most of his career.

A truly different Maidana would have stopped Broner that night.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Everything he's doing right now is working. When he's tested again and forced to step outside of his new comfort level, he won't look all that different from what he has been for most of his career.
> 
> A truly different Maidana would have stopped Broner that night.


Yeah I feel Broner was there for the taking. I actually don't doubt that Maidana has improved here and there, but it's unfortunately not as much I'd like to think he has.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

"paneer Amir might make it interesting in the early rounds"

That's exactly what Guerrero did. He made it interesting in the first two rounds. It didn't get him very far.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Everything he's doing right now is working. When he's tested again and forced to step outside of his new comfort level, he won't look all that different from what he has been for most of his career.
> 
> A truly different Maidana would have stopped Broner that night.


A bit harsh to criticize him for the Broner fight, got 2 kd's and he fucked up with the headbutt after the 2nd Kd giving broner time to recover. broner also got a slow count for the first Kd but that is to be expected of course. You are right though movers will always give him problems but i think under Garcia he can do better than he did vs Devon. i'm under no illusions about Maidana though, very exciting fighter but beatable.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> It's the same damn Maidana. He was never a scrub to begin with; he just had a terrible night against Alexander.
> 
> I don't buy that he's managed to morph into a better fighter than he was. Not at this stage of his career.





shenmue said:


> He has improved small things, jab, better use of combination throwing and is more unpredictable as he doesn't just unload the overhand right. Its noticeable when you watch his last few and then watch the Khan and Morales fights.


I'm with both of you here. Maidana has improved a little bit, but not to the extent where he's a completely different monster now. I think it's more of a case of people not appreciating what he was to begin with. He was never the brainless slugger people liked to accuse him of. He has always been a somewhat calculated brawler - doing subtle things which, unfortunately, would often get overshadowed by what appeared to be an unconventional/untidy style.

I personally prefer to forget the Morales and Alexander fights because to me he was clearly not himself those nights.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah I feel Broner was there for the taking. I actually don't doubt that Maidana has improved here and there, but it's unfortunately not as much I'd like to think he has.


 yep Broner was never a slick mover ha, some thought he was though which makes me laugh reading back some threads ha. "Broner too quick, too good, Maidana won't land shit" LMAO.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> yep Broner was never a slick mover ha, some thought he was though which makes me laugh reading back some threads ha. "Broner too quick, too good, Maidana won't land shit" LMAO.


:lol: atsch

Well, I'm the one laughing but I did say it should be a 50:50 fight, but I don't blame myself for thinking so. I see so many ways Broner can exploit his style and offence, I thought that as a prospect he'd bring that to the table, but he turned out to be a passive fuck.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: atsch
> 
> Well, I'm the one laughing but I did say it should be a 50:50 fight, but I don't blame myself for thinking so. I see so many ways Broner can exploit his style and offence, I thought that as a prospect he'd bring that to the table, but he turned out to be a passive fuck.


He gets brutalized in the rematch as well. Can't handle the heat.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He gets brutalized in the rematch as well. Can't handle the heat.


He has Maidana nightmares I'm sure.

Not long to go till the poll closes.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He has Maidana nightmares I'm sure.
> 
> Not long to go till the poll closes.


I'm going to wake up with news that Khan vs Floyd is a done deal and there will be about 200 threads on it on this forum.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I still believe Floyd is going to do something unexpected. Choosing Khan is PPV suicide, especially after the US fans have already told him so with the huge espn vote. but the flip side is Maidana is not that interesting of a fight. who knows


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck it, I failed in my effort to study without other stimulus i.e music, youtube, chb etc. I'm gonna request a 14 day ban.

Before I go can anyone tell me the breakdown to date?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fuck it, I failed in my effort to study without other stimulus i.e music, youtube, chb etc.* I'm gonna request a 14 day ban.*
> 
> Before I go can anyone tell me the breakdown to date?


 @Bogotazo @Lunny


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fuck it, I failed in my effort to study without other stimulus i.e music, youtube, chb etc. I'm gonna request a 14 day ban.
> 
> Before I go can anyone tell me the breakdown to date?


:lol:


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I voted for Khan. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm glad that annoying piece of shit is gone


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm glad that annoying piece of shit is gone


permaban


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> permaban


I'm up for it :hey


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

hmmm it worked. can I request a 4 days ban please?
@Bogotazo @Lunny

I am wasting way too much time on this mo fo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I didn't even have to put those 2 dickheads on my ignore list. They begged for my attention so much that when I stopped giving it to them, they went crazy and committed suicide


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't even have to put those 2 dickheads on my ignore list. They begged for my attention so much that when I stopped giving it to them, they went crazy and committed suicide


:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk why Floyd would be looking at ESPN's poll





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude, no need to peddle that poll, it's ESPN. A losing battle for any Brit. Brits don't even have access to that poll by the way because they use ESPN.co.uk





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> more people
> 
> The votes on his site are a biased sample as britfags primarily follow Floyd through his social media
> 
> ...





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> But you're completely ignoring UK's and other countries. Khan has UK, somewhat Pakistan and Arabia based on who can afford it, willing to watch the fight. This fight would set UAE on fire.





bballchump11 said:


> If he was going to look at ESPN's poll, he wouldn't have made his own poll





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I accounted for the UK votes in my earlier post.
> 
> The ESPN poll isn't just Americans; it includes votes from all over the world.
> 
> ...





bballchump11 said:


> I hope I'm wrong too :-(
> 
> I'd watch both fights, but it'll be hard for me to justify the Khan fight





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> These statements fall flat based on the fact that people from abroad, well a good proportion of them probably didn't even see the ESPN thing either.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Because it's more neutral, whereas ESPN.com is straight up American, so much so that ESPN have a different website with different content in the form of ESPN.co.uk etc. Have a good think about this stuff, you're a smart guy you don't need others to think for you.





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> not convinced
> 
> brits don't follow regular ESPN
> 
> but they follow paneer Amir and Floyd on twitter/facebook. paneer's crying and Floyd's posts funnel a british heavy vote onto Floyd's site





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well I guess you answered your own question. Having a think back at what you've written just now.


told you guys


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> told you guys


lol why did you requote this? You demonstrated here you have a lazy mind.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol why did you requote this? You demonstrated here you have a lazy mind.


Hey man, don't be so passive aggressive with him! :smile


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't even have to put those 2 dickheads on my ignore list. They begged for my attention so much that when I stopped giving it to them, they went crazy and committed suicide


Wow, I thought you would tag me to prove you're not passive aggressive. Had no idea you said this :lol:

You have a low boxing IQ, low general IQ and too much oestrogen and have an obsessive need to comment or talk about me because you really were born to be my bitch it's kinda scary. Be grateful that I won't be engaging in personal attacks anymore, you're too mental midget for it too.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol why did you requote this? You demonstrated here you have a lazy mind.


a bitter Amir fan

with a wounded vagina beneath to accompany his lazy mind


Mal said:


> Hey man, don't be so passive aggressive with him! :smile


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Hey man, don't be so passive aggressive with him! :smile


lol he got the 'passive aggressive' term from me as I was using it on Bballchump11.

And, look 'permaban?' was his comment on this thread. lol I never had a problem with this dude, I have a Khan agenda for a laugh and he got his knickers in a twist.

Leave them to it. Don't argue with a fool because you will never win - or however the quote goes.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> a bitter Amir fan
> 
> with a wounded vagina beneath to accompany his lazy mind


:lol: You need some thicker skin. I get it that you just want posters to agree with anything you say, but that's not going to be the case when you make generic of vague posts about chins and such. Anyone can sound like they know boxing with simplified posts. But the reality is, they don't really give any actual info. No hard feeling though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mal said:


> :lol: *You need some thicker skin.* I get it that you just want posters to agree with anything you say, but that's not going to be the case when you make generic of vague posts about chins and such. Anyone can sound like they know boxing with simplified posts. But the reality is, they don't really give any actual info. No hard feeling though.


take your own advice seeing as you followed me from the prior thread to this one. it's quite unusual that you let me shake you up to this extent over the internet. It's at the point where you need the defeated gaul to hold your hand before trying to engage me

your overcompensation in tact and unnatural use of it betrays your passive aggressiveness. perhaps gaul can be your therapist seeing as he does the same shit


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol he got the 'passive aggressive' term from me as I was using it on Bballchump11.
> 
> And, look 'permaban?' was his comment on this thread. lol I never had a problem with this dude, I have a Khan agenda for a laugh and he got his knickers in a twist.
> 
> Leave them to it. Don't argue with a fool because you will never win - or however the quote goes.


I didn't even know I had a problem with sergio. Out of the blue, PBFred started doing his TT imitation, and sergio freaks out because when I ask him something,I ask a follow up. It's bizarre how childish some of these guys act out of the blue. Aside from maybe 3-4 posters, I get along with everyone. But according to this clique, I'm some terrible poster who goes after everyone. Insecurity runs amok with some here.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> take your own advice seeing as you followed me from the prior thread to this one. it's quite unusual that you let me shake you up to this extent over the internet. It's at the point where you need the defeated gaul to hold your hand before trying to engage me
> 
> your overcompensation in tact and unnatural use of it betrays your passive aggressiveness. perhaps gaul can be your therapist seeing as he does the same shit


Followed you? There's a bunch of threads here that are popping up to the top with new posts. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> take your own advice seeing as you followed me from the prior thread to this one. it's quite unusual that you let me shake you up to this extent over the internet. It's at the point where you need the defeated gaul to hold your hand before trying to engage me
> 
> your overcompensation in tact and unnatural use of it betrays your passive aggressiveness. perhaps gaul can be your therapist seeing as he does the same shit


Dude honestly, you should tell that to your 'nice boy' @bballchump11 as that's all he does, talk about me obsess about me etc. behind my back too and yet say 'you're not important'.

You should take your own advice too because you clearly take this stuff personally like your nice boy Bball who admits to holding personal grudges against a WWE like character in an e-forum. But if you can sleep at night, just continue to project your own BS characteristics on us.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude honestly, you should tell that to your 'nice boy' @bballchump11 as that's all he does, talk about me obsess about me etc. behind my back too and yet say 'you're not important'.
> 
> You should take your own advice too because you clearly take this stuff personally like your nice boy Bball who admits to holding personal grudges against a WWE like character in an e-forum. But if you can sleep at night, just continue to project your own BS characteristics on us.


his PM box is always available for you to talk to him since you're so fixated on his AZZ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Wow, I thought you would tag me to prove you're not passive aggressive. Had no idea you said this :lol:
> 
> You have a low boxing IQ, low general IQ and too much oestrogen and have an obsessive need to comment or talk about me because you really were born to be my bitch it's kinda scary. Be grateful that I won't be engaging in personal attacks anymore, you're too mental midget for it too.


:lol: it's like you're projecting all your personal demons. You're the most beta mother fucker here. Always crying and snitching whenever somebody mentions the dot on your head. You pizza face piece of shit. The only estrogen around me is the bitches I get :hi:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude honestly, you should tell that to your 'nice boy' @bballchump11 as that's all he does, talk about me obsess about me etc. behind my back too and yet say 'you're not important'.
> 
> You should take your own advice too because you clearly take this stuff personally like your nice boy Bball who admits to holding personal grudges against a WWE like character in an e-forum. But if you can sleep at night, just continue to project your own BS characteristics on us.


:rofl you stupid bitch. How is all I do is obsesses about you? I posted that after you and johnstown kept falling me around for a day. I was ignoring you because you're an attention whore, but I'm obsessing?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude honestly, you should tell that to your 'nice boy' @bballchump11 as that's all he does, talk about me obsess about me etc. behind my back too and yet say 'you're not important'.
> 
> You should take your own advice too because you clearly take this stuff personally like your nice boy Bball who admits to holding personal grudges against a WWE like character in an e-forum. But if you can sleep at night, just continue to project your own BS characteristics on us.


Why are you mentioning someone who you claim is obsessed with you? Why invoke a response which is only going to be negative and turn into a personal dispute?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl you stupid bitch. How is all I do is obsesses about you? I posted that after you and johnstown kept falling me around for a day. I was ignoring you because you're an attention whore, but I'm obsessing?


I usually don't even read 90% of what he writes and just noticed he tried to bitch to me about you.

the beta behavior is so weak that even neutraltozo had to point out the pecularity


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I usually don't even read 90% of what he writes and just noticed he tried to bitch to me about you.
> 
> the beta behavior is so weak that even neutraltozo had to point out the pecularity





Bogotazo said:


> Why are you mentioning someone who you claim is obsessed with you? Why invoke a response which is only going to be negative and turn into a personal dispute?


ya feel me? The day he got banned, he kept trying to harass me and he started spazzing out when I started ignoring him and it ultimately made him so crazy that he offed himself for 14 weeks.

But notice that he says I'm obsessed with him? And he says I'm passive aggressive when he goes and talks shit to everybody and pretends like he doesn't care and then turn around and tries to defend himself by saying "Sorry guys, I was only trolling".

Then he says I'm beta when he's always trying to ride the nuts of somebody else whether it is Khan, Lomachenko, Dealt_with, Mexi_box or Johnstown. Always playing second fiddle and making sure to get their approval. Then to add on, he'll talk shit and call the person the most horrible shit he can think of like in the case of @turbotime, but then start crying and snitching right away playing a victim

What we have here is a classical case of projection 
*Psychological projection *was conceptualized by Sigmund Freud (6 May 1856 - 23 September 1939) in the 1900s as a defense mechanism in which a person unconsciously rejects his or her own unacceptable attributes by ascribing them to objects or persons in the outside world.[1] For example, a person who is rude may accuse other people of being rude.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ya feel me? The day he got banned, he kept trying to harass me and he started spazzing out when I started ignoring him and it ultimately made him so crazy that he offed himself for 14 weeks.
> 
> But notice that he says I'm obsessed with him? And he says I'm passive aggressive when he goes and talks shit to everybody and pretends like he doesn't care and then turn around and tries to defend himself by saying "Sorry guys, I was only trolling".
> 
> ...


So much this.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: it's like you're projecting all your personal demons. You're the most beta mother fucker here. Always crying and snitching whenever somebody mentions the dot on your head. You pizza face piece of shit. The only estrogen around me is the bitches I get :hi:


 @Bogotazo @Lunny @Jay 'snitching whenever somebody mentions the dot on your head' I think you guys can see this is racism here. Just because he's your buddy, you can't show favouritism. 
'You're snitching whenever somebody mentions the slave crested mark on your back' - to a black guy, as though the mark is present. Is that not racism? (idea influenced in my head cos of watching Spartacus, you gotta watch it).

Bball mentions racism and is racist in a quote where he's trying to defame the idea of reporting things like racism. No one uses 'dot on your head' in any other contexts, that singular dot used in racism.



Bogotazo said:


> Why are you mentioning someone who you claim is obsessed with you? Why invoke a response which is only going to be negative and turn into a personal dispute?


It's not a 'personal' dispute. It's already personal for Bballchump11, he holds personal grudge. The dude has issues. He comes up with personal remarks without my presence despite saying he'd tag me and wont talk of me unless I was there, to prove to me he's not passive aggressive lol atsch So he's passive-aggressivechump11.
Literally Leon just bumps an old thread and I find myself mentioned here whilst I'm gone, this is just one example. You don't like that bball is the worst one here.



bballchump11 said:


> ya feel me? The day he got banned, he kept trying to harass me and he started spazzing out when I started ignoring him and it ultimately made him so crazy that he offed himself for 14 weeks.
> 
> But notice that he says I'm obsessed with him? And he says I'm passive aggressive when he goes and talks shit to everybody and pretends like he doesn't care and then turn around and tries to defend himself by saying "Sorry guys, I was only trolling".
> 
> ...


fucking hell, see how serious this is for you. You turn to racism and you also have to be a quasi scholar, thank you for explaining what yourself and Leon are.

I was present in the Andrew Smart thread because it was the issue on race. Of course, I come and find you talking about me here, I bet if I look back over the past 14 days I'll find you talking about me directly or indirectly too cos you're that kind of bitch.

I didn't spaz out when you ignored me, it was just a thread which was about racism so I wanted to see it. You showed your shit critical thinking skills by wrongly accusing the white man of being racist. 'offed himself for 14 weeks' no I was learning how to study just as efficiently without things like music, CHB there and those 14 days turn out to be gold.

You don't know the meaning of banter. Non harmful, non malice. You wanted to ignore me, you still hold grudges like a girl over small things. You don't get that this is the interwebs. I didn't even seek a rise out what I say, I found it funny so just put it out there without giving a shit i.e the Amir Khan stuff (it's a true mindfuck how you and leon got pissed at my Amir Khan agenda peddling, damn. No one takes me seriously on the forum when I'm in this mode thankfully because they get it that I'm just joking around and peddling agendas i.e even though I did clarify to people Khan is not worthy of a shot.
It takes a really petty person to get butthurt over a faux, non-serious, virtually WWE like character (just look at my fucking avatar) just for fun. Why is it so difficult for a person to act like that for the lolz? Crying bitches is always the answer to this.
I apologised and you didn't accept the apology, what am I supposed to say to a complete pussy?

This mental issue of yours ends here. I did say sorry that I hurt your feels, I never imagine people to get legit pissed off like you have proven to be.

I don't like these spats and how emotional other posters get, and won't be getting involved in any. It's not the purpose for me being here, Racistchump11. I'm sorry, you'll only be feeling the sting of my whip in Loma discussions. In my Loma Salido prediction post, I wrote a part which sets the scene on how I will be.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Bogotazo @Lunny @Jay 'snitching whenever somebody mentions the dot on your head' I think you guys can see this is racism here. Just because he's your buddy, you can't show favouritism.
> 'You're snitching whenever somebody mentions the slave crested mark on your back' - to a black guy, as though the mark is present. Is that not racism? (idea influenced in my head cos of watching Spartacus, you gotta watch it).
> 
> Bball mentions racism and is racist in a quote where he's trying to defame the idea of reporting things like racism. No one uses 'dot on your head' in any other contexts, that singular dot used in racism.
> ...


 @bballchump11, don't make comments like that please. Thanks.

As for you, just stop, please. You seem to have problems with numerous people on the forum and constantly clog the WBF with personal back-and-forths. Since this seems to be a recurring problem, simply do not address bballchump or Leon in the future. No quotes, mentions, or references. Problem solved. Disobey at your own risk.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> @bballchump11, don't make comments like that please. Thanks.
> 
> As for you, just stop, please. You seem to have problems with numerous people on the forum and constantly clog the WBF with personal back-and-forths. Since this seems to be a recurring problem, simply do not address bballchump or Leon in the future. No quotes, mentions, or references. Problem solved. Disobey at your own risk.


Is that a warning or something? Because that was racist. What sort of response is that seriously? Your bias is sickening but I'm aware that you don't feel racism made by black people is as bad (not seeking to troll or get in lengthly discussion, we've already discussed this). If I were to make a racist comment like that, I bet I would be outright banned.

Back and forths are not my interest and I certainly won't be engaging. You should perhaps call upon them to do the same as it's them that were mentioning me :conf

Some fairness please.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Is that a warning or something? Because that was racist. What sort of response is that seriously? Your bias is sickening but I'm aware that you don't feel racism made by black people is as bad (not seeking to troll or get in lengthly discussion, we've already discussed this). If I were to make a racist comment like that, I bet I would be outright banned.
> 
> Back and forths are not my interest and I certainly won't be engaging. You should perhaps call upon them to do the same as it's them that were mentioning me :conf
> 
> Some fairness please.


Yes, it was a warning. First offenses are almost always treated with a warning, as was Turbo Time before he disobeyed my warning and continued, which led to the ban. I doubt Bball will make the same mistake.

No bias. I've never said I don't think racism from blacks is bad, you know full well I've never said that, you're not funny and you're not doing yourself any favors.

I'd recommend Leon and Bball not mention or quote or refer to you either.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes, it was a warning. First offenses are almost always treated with a warning, as was Turbo Time before he disobeyed my warning and continued, which led to the ban. I doubt Bball will make the same mistake.
> 
> No bias. I've never said I don't think racism from blacks is bad, you know full well I've never said that, you're not funny and you're not doing yourself any favors.
> 
> I'd recommend Leon and Bball not mention or quote or refer to you either.


Bias shown again, Bogo.

'I'd recommend Leon and Bball' etc. and to me 'Disobey at your own risk.' when they're actually the srious ones and have genuine hate in their hearts and are persistent too.

I know you think racism from blacks is bad, but you say it's not AS bad as the other way around, and we're talking from an individual racism level not structural. You also said whites can't suffer from structural racism which is wrong and was proven wrong. Let us not get into this. All ya gotta do to go over things is to visit that thread which I'm not gonna name out here as it'll just create more BS.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Bias shown again, Bogo.
> 
> 'I'd recommend Leon and Bball' etc. and to me 'Disobey at your own risk.' when they're actually the srious ones and have genuine hate in their hearts and are persistent too.
> 
> I know you think racism from blacks is bad, but you say it's not AS bad as the other way around, and we're talking from an individual racism level not structural. You also said whites can't suffer from structural racism which is wrong and was proven wrong. Let us not get into this. All ya gotta do to go over things is to visit that thread which I'm not gonna name out here as it'll just create more BS.


Whatever.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The beaten Gaul is about as unbeaten as Peter Buckley.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

:rofl, so much butt hurt and attention whoring.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus Christ. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl he's crying again. if you can't take the heat, then stay from the kitchen @The Undefeated Gaul. You want to step to me, you get a foot in your ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Bogotazo @Lunny @Jay 'snitching whenever somebody mentions the dot on your head' I think you guys can see this is racism here. Just because he's your buddy, you can't show favouritism.
> 'You're snitching whenever somebody mentions the slave crested mark on your back' - to a black guy, as though the mark is present. Is that not racism? (idea influenced in my head cos of watching Spartacus, you gotta watch it).
> 
> Bball mentions racism and is racist in a quote where he's trying to defame the idea of reporting things like racism. No one uses 'dot on your head' in any other contexts, that singular dot used in racism.
> ...


obviously not as serious as it is for you :lol: I got you crying your eyes out, snitching to anybody you can find and even asking for 2 week bans because I stopped giving you attention.

Take bogo's advice and fuck off from talking to me.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl he's crying again. if you can't take the heat, then stay from the kitchen @The Undefeated Gaul. You want to step to me, you get a foot in your ass


'Stay away from the kitchen', yeah that's where you are you girly little bitch :lol: You were being racist, I report racism. This is crying? Yet you are the one who's butthurt in real life. Low IQ, scatty emotions. e-hard man Bball 'you want to step to me, you get a foot in your ass' :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes, it was a warning. First offenses are almost always treated with a warning, as was Turbo Time before he disobeyed my warning and continued, which led to the ban. I doubt Bball will make the same mistake.
> 
> No bias. I've never said I don't think racism from blacks is bad, you know full well I've never said that, you're not funny and you're not doing yourself any favors.
> 
> I'd recommend Leon and Bball not mention or quote or refer to you either.


my bad, just saw this bogo. That was the last time :yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> even asking for 2 week bans because I stopped giving you attention.


I did it for education purposes. I can study with CHB and music in the background and especially at high pressured situations, I'm 'clutch' I think they call in basketball, but I've realised I'm even better without this which I didn't think was possible. We got our own hustle to prioritise and I suggest you do something as you said you have a shit attention span so you keep coming here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:smug still on ma nuts


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :smug still on ma nuts


You and your homosexual projections


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You and your homosexual projections


and the ride continues. Better bring a rain coat, because I bust a big load


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The end. Yay.


----------

